# Wessex Fertility anyone? Part 2



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New Home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning ladies!!


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Witters, 
I see that we have started afresh.....obviously popular!!!... So Witters, how are you? I hope everything is okay.....It must all seem very strange at the moment? well I hope you are getting a 101% attention!!

Well, I have to get out and start some Christmas shopping this weekend...... as we are going to be away in Spain the second week in December, so that doesn't leave us too much time before Christmas.... I have to say I'm not a real fan of Christmas, sometimes it almost feels like an anti-climax, you have this big build up and then before you know it it's all over!!! Humbug!!!! 

That's all for now
Best Wishes Little


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Little!

Yes, Christmas is creeping up on us fast!  We have been good this year and started to get things as we go when we see something.  We only have 5 more pressies to get and 4 of those are children, so fun and easy!   Good luck with your shopping!  We are normally Christmas Eve shoppers! 

I am feeling good.  The tiredness is kicking in now though and so are the sore boobs!  Other than that, I feel good.  Not really up to eating much though. I can only stomach small amounts - little and not so often right now.


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Very quick update!

15 eggs - very sore, waiting to hear about the quality!

Going back to bed!!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

15 eggs?  Perfect number!  Rest up, enjoy being spoiled!  Positive fertilization and dividing vibes heading your way!  Are you doing a 2 day transfer?


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Hollyanne,
Congratulations on 15 Eggs!! Hope all goes well for the fertilization.....I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Best Wishes 
Little


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Another quicky!

13 eggs were 'ripe' and 10 fertilized!  I can't believe how many we got.  I hope they divide okay!  The best two are being put back tomorrow.  

Thank you for your lovely wishes,

H


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Latest News!

2 embryos put back today.  Both grade A with 4 cells!  8 embryos were frozen.  Off to lie back down so they can snuggle in!!!

I hope you are all well.

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Fantastic news Holly!!!!!!

   Many sticky vibes to you!!!!!


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Holly, thats great news, and that you managed to have so many frozen too, means that they are all really good quality! 
Feet up and relax now for 2 weeks

Well done !!!!

Trusty x


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hollyanne, soooo... pleased that you had such a good response and that the fertilization rate was so good, you must be over the moon 
Best Wishes Little


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Well, I'm finally back and OMG I have so much to catch up on, we're on PT2! Holiday was fantastic, just chilled and relaxed for most of it, it was a shock to the system to come back to 4degrees, I was getting used to 34degrees! Since I came back on wednesday evening I've been suffering really badly with jet-lag and sickness, but feeling a lot better now thank goodness.

Witters -   Well done on the BFP, I'm so please for you and DH. Take it easy and make sure you look after yourself. I had exactly the same symptoms a few days before I tested, cramping and spotting etc.  It's better to eat little and often anyway, I found that if I ate a big meal I was sometimes sick.

Hollyanne - Great news that you had 15 follies and ended up with 10 fertilised.  Take care of yourself over the next two weeks, and good luck for a BFP!

Trusty - Good to see you on the thread again.  I've been feeling movement for the last few weeks, although for the first few days I wasn't sure what it was.  It definitely feels strange, and the bump it getting much bigger...yikes!

Little - Sending you lots of   vibes...hope she turns up when you expect.  I'm with you, I find christmas an anti-climax and by this point I can't wait until it's all over.  I hate trying to trudge round the shops looking for pressies when it's so busy.  I only have a few more to get thank goodness.

Seram - Good luck with the metformin and fingers crossed for your next cycle.

Anyway, better go and sort out dinner.  DH will be in from work at 6pm, and I promised him a nice sunday roast dinner, as I haven't been eating much since we came back he's been making do with what's in the freezer, as I wasn't in the mood to go food shopping either.

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Alba, thanks!  Glad you had a great time away!  I hope the jetlag quickly disappears for you

Hollyanne, how are you?


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi!

Alba - Welcome back, I am glad you had a good time.

Witters - How is the pg going?  When do you go for a scan to see if you have twins!!!

I am fine, feeling much less sore and bloated.  2ww nerves are not effecting me yet.  I guess next week will be worse!  I can test on the 8th but DH is away and wants me to wait until the 9th so we can test together  , how will I wait knowing the tests are there!!!!!!!!!!!!  He might have to take them with him . 

Hi to everyone else!

H


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Hollyanne

Good luck with your test date, fingers crossed for you.  Your test date is the same as my next scan date, we can countdown together 

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hollyanne, those last few days are the toughest!  I gave in 3 days before due to spotting and cramping.  If you hold out to the day after, you are a much better woman than I am!  I hope you can test with DH there, you'll need a hug regardless of the result   *sticky vibes*

Alba, that must be your 20 week scan?  Will you find out the sex?


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

I must admit that I was tempted to test early but held out until the actual day, although afterwards I bought another 4 tests just to make sure the result was correct.

Yep, it is my 20 week scan.  I want to find out the sex but DH isn't sure, so it's still up for debate at the moment....just over 1 week to go can't wait.

Alba
-x-


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi!

Nothing to report here, I think it is going to be a boring wait until test day.  

Alba - So we will both have news on the same day!  Good luck for your scan.

Witters - How is it going?  When are you telling people about your news?  If I remember you had not told anyone you were having your e/t.

Hi everyone else, I hope you are all okay.

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Alba, good luck with the sex debate!  We both agree that we don't want to know, so atleast we have one less thing to worry about!  Could you get them to write it down and seal it in an envelope?  That way, if you can convince him at a leter day, you can just open it to see?  Just a 'sneaky' thought for you!


Hollyanne, how are you coping?  Resting up ok?

I'm doing well thanks.  Just feeling tired and loosing my appitite.  We told DH's parents at the weekend.  They found out that we had the transfer as FIL popped round just after and we were both home with me in bed.  We should have thought as he often pops by after work with a goody bag from us - he works on an organic farm, so we get loads of meat and veg!  Anyway, as we told them that, we felt we had to tell them the result.  We did wait a week though so we had a bit of time to adjust ourselves.  They were overjoyed!  Both started crying and MIL only asked when could she get her knitting needles out!  So cute!


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Witters  ..... How are you all...... hope everything is going okay for you... I think it's nice not to know the sex of the baby although sometimes it's a advantage to know especially when it's twins!!!!! ( So you know what to buy etc etc) But then I think it takes the surprise out of it!!

Well... as for me....  A/F  arrived early... 24 days after the last, they seem to be getting shorter anyway this seems to have worked to my advantage, I had day 2 bloods yesterday and I am booked in for the 15th for a  day 19 apt!!... although I am a bit apprehensive as to just how things will go this time!!  But I hope to relax (will)... on our  holiday next wk !! so I just need to think positive vibes from now on... and of course not, drink too much over Xmas etc...

Didn't do any Xmas shopping last weekend... only a couple on line.... so need to take it seriously now!!

Well that's it for now!
Best Wishes to you DH & Tummy
Little


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Little!  That's fab news!!  Wow!  I'm so pleased you could get your day 19 in before Christmas!  I'll be spying on you now, so you must keep us up to date!!  This will be a fresh cycle right?


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Witters
Great to hear from you.... Yes this is a fresh cycle for me, I didn't get the chance of any frosties, due to the fact that I'm a poor responder to the stimms....I only got two eggs first go so that's why I am apprehensive for the next tx.... That would be my ultimate dream to have some frosties, so that, if the next treatment doesn't work, then at least I we could have some in reserve.. Next go I'm on 5 Amps Menopur...per day, soooo... fingers crossed.

So watch this space..

Best Wishes
Little


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I'll pray that you respond better this time   Are you down regging?  Sometimes they just head straight into stims if you're a poor responder.  Might be worth asking the question


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Had a scan today - I'm 19.5 weeks and the babys developing normally, such fantastic news, so I still kept thinking to myself this is all to good to be true but actually now I'm really letting myself believe that i'm really really gonna be a mum   
Baby had its arms and legs right up against its head and gave us a full on view of its bits and bobs but I couldnt make out what it was and chickened out of asking nurse what sex it was, i have another scan at 34 weeks as placenta lying low so maybe find out more then......

I sense positive vibes for us wessex ladies!!!! 

trusty x


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Evening everyone,

Trusty - Glad to hear your scan went well.  At 19.5 weeks you must be due around the same time as me, I will be 20wks on sunday.  I am booked in for mine on the 8th at Winchester.  Where are you going for your care?  

Little - Good luck with your treatment, I have my fingers crossed for you.  

Witters - As for finding out the sex, good idea about the envelope.  After all we've been through we don't care what sex it is as long as the baby is healthy and everything is fine.  I know that some hospitals won't tell you, and sometimes it's difficult to see, but I think it would help me prepare better if I knew.  Even if we found out we wouldn't tell anyone else, it would be between DH and I.  We have a nickname for the baby as we didn't want to keep saying "it".

Off to make some dinner now, I've been eating like a horse this week.

Hope everyone else is well.  

Alba
-x-


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi!

Little - Good news on your tx, good luck!
Trusty - Great that your scan was fine.
Alba - Good luck for your scan next week.
Witters - Sweet about your MIL wanting to start knitting!

Its funny how none of you are sure if you want to know the sex of your baby at scan time - I would be dying to know!  Not that I would mind either way, just so I could buy all the girl/boy things!  Not a good idea if they get it wrong though.

I have sore (.)(.)'s and have had a few sharp pains!  I am hoping everything is okay - just one more week until I test! 

Good luck for all your stages,

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hollyanne, ooh, you're heading into the hardest part!  Good luck!   

Trusty, yay for a great scan!  Did you get pics?  Maybe you could study them and guess what 'bits' you see!  

Alba, are you being treated at Winchester?  I will be too.  I would love to go back to Mr Buckingham who treated me with TTC.  We shall see.  Who are you with?  My scan is the day after yours 

Little, how are you?


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi ladies

Alba - I'm with North Hampshire hospital in Basingstoke, its only 5 mins drive from my house, nice people there and the maternity unit has been done up, which is cool, good luck with your scan, I'm due 22nd April

Witters - how you feeling, any sickness?
Little - good luck for day 19
Hollyanne - I had lots of pains in my 2ww, also was very bloated and very sore boobs - roll on test day!

Trusty xx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

Well, I'm packing this morning, I have DH's christmas party this evening, it's down near Poole and we are staying overnight.  What a nightmare I've had trying to find something to wear.  I've gone for the old favourite black trousers, nice shoes and a top that doesn't make me look too pregnant.  Every top I tried on in the shops made me look much more pregnant than I really am, I said that one made my (.)(.) look huge and DH said "well, that's because they are"...thank you for that one.

Trusty - You are due one day before me.  Your maternity unit sounds nice.  My friend said winchester is nice, but I suppose I'll find out on thursday.

Witters - I am going to winchester, but I don't know who I'll be seeing yet. Good luck for your scan on friday  you'll get to find out if it's one or two.

Hollyanne - Hold on in there for that test date.  Time seems to drag by when you are waiting to test.  I had sore boobs and cramping, so don't worry about anything, take it easy and roll on that test date.

Little - Good luck with your treatment, I have my fingers crossed.

Anyway, better go and sort myself out. 
Alba 
-x-


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Girls!

I hope you all had a great weekend.  We put up our xmas decs so I really feel festive now!

DH is leaving on Tuesday so I think we might cave in and test before he goes.  It will be two days early what do you think?  Should I really wait until he returns on Friday?  I just know the tests will be jumping out the cupbourd at me on Tuesday morning!

I hope you are all well!

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Alba, Have fun at the Christmas do!  We have our works one this weekend.  Out of8 couples, 3 of the women (including me  ) will be pregnant - one about to pop!  Should be an interesting evening   Although we have only told DH's business partner, so hopefully will stay schtum!  Not sure if my stomache will give the game away though.  I've really gone off my food and the thought of a 3 course just makes me feel ill!  Oh, and although I wasn't on maternity, I was on gynae, Winchester is a great hospital, very clean and without that hospital smell.  I have been to the scanning part, again, which is good.

Hollyanne, you know you should wait until test day!    However, I was adiment  I would until I got that spotting and cramping, so I tested 3 days early.  If you want to test, then I'm sure Tuesday will be close enough 

Trusty, I had to take FIL to Basingstoke hospital, and got completely lost!  Basingstoke always seems to disorentate me for some reason!

Little, counting down with you, only 10 more days to go!

So, nausea has really hit me now.  I have lost my appitite completely which is so hard as I know I need to eat.  I am at work armed with cheese and crackers today!


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

BFP BFP BFP!!!!!

I tested early so I could be with dh and I got a BFP!  Hooray!  It does not feel real but then it is VERY early!

I am so pleased!

H
x


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Hollyanne - OMG another BFP on our little wessex thread.  Well done you and DH must be over the moon...I wonder if it's one or two.  Did you only do one test?

Witters - Funny how there will be three pregnant women at your christmas do.  Before we told anyone I was really off my food and we had some visitors for the weekend, all I said was that I'd had an upset stomach and was off my food, seemed to work, as when we eventually told them the good news they said they didn't suspect anything. Thanks for the info on Winchester, can't wait until my scan on thursday.  

Hi to trusty and little 

Alba
-x-


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations Hollyanne, fantastic news for you   

Well I had another antenatal clinic appointment yesterday, have a unicornuate uterus so baby may be early/breached or small, therefore they have to monitor me to see how I'm growing and if I need a c section, they are also really interested in my womb and think i may be a bit of a case study (feel v important now , i am not worried in the slightest as doc says everything is perfect so far and I feel great, excited that i get to have more scans and don;t have to pay for them!!!

Also doc knows Dr Masson and Sue from clinic really well so we had a chat about that too - so, good vibes all around today

I'm off to bath tomorrow for 3 days of pampering and shopping  
have a great week

trusty xxx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Witters
Sorry I haven't replied sooner, things have been hectic over the last week, and of course we are are off to Spain tomorrow.....Sorry to hear that you are suffering M/S and loss of appetite.....but I hope this sorts it's 
self out soon.....At the moment I am down to receive my prescription, for Provera tablets and Buserelin viles, so yes they want me to Down Reg... but I am going to bring it up at the Day 19 apt....just to make sure that they are aware of all the facts.....I,ve got my apt the day after we come back from Hols....so watch this space....

Hi Hollyanne
Congratulations on the positive result...I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.....best of luck to you and DH.


Hi Alba
Hope you had a great Holiday...I bet you didn't want to come back!!!.....Thank you for the good wishes for my next go!!.... I am a bit apprehensive but I suppose that is to be expected.
Best Wishes  to you and DH

Hi Trusty
So pleased that everything is going OK for you....it's nice to hear about your scan etc....
Thank you for your good wishes
Best Wishes to you and DH

Best of Luck to you all, speak to you all when I get back from Hols....
Little


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi girls!

Little, have a great time in Spain!  I'll be interested to know what they say about de-regging.

Hollyanne!  Woohooo!  Congratulations! I've got a preggo buddy near to my stage!  Congratulations to both of you!  So, come on, tell us all how you told DH and what his reaction was!
          

Alba, I'll definately use the old upset stomache excuse then   Best of luck for Thursday!  Not long now!

Trusty, sorry that you have a little complication   Like you say though, as it's not too bad, it will be great to get extra peeks at your baby!

Well, I had my very first vomit session this morning!  Not nice, but well worth it!


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone!

I only did one test.  I have one more but I am going to do that on Thursday!  I went into the bathroom and Dh knew I was doing the test.  By the time I had cleaned my teeth the line had come up so I came out and said 'I am pregnant!'  Dh looked at the test but was too sleepy to focus.  He said 'I am not going to get excited until I see another positive test'.  It is a very clear line but he is a GP so very aware this is early and anything could happen.  He said he is not going to get excited until we have a scan but that he is very pleased it is highly likely I am pg!  I think when the test comes back positive again (hopefully) on Thurday he will start to believe it and be over the moon!  

Take care,

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, it must be difficult if your DH is a GP.  Don't worry, he will get excited, it's hard not to once you've been working so hard to get it!  My DH was scared for me to do another test incase it burst the bubble.  But when I did and the test line came up about a minute before the control line did, he was really excited!


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi!

I have now done 3 tests (just to make sure) all BFP's!  DH now believes I am actually pg!  He is very proud.  I have my first scan at 7 weeks on the 29th of Dec.

Witters - Have you had your scan yet?  How is the sickness going?  I think I am due on the 16th August, what date are you due?

Alba - How was your scan?  I hope everything went well.

Trusty - Good luck for your antenatal apts.  I hope you are well.

Little - I hope you are having a ball in Spain!

Take care

H


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Evening everyone,

Thought I'd log on and check in as DH has just left for night shift.
Scan went well on thursday, it was a relief to see that little heart beating away and we saw the blood flow through the heart.  We did ask about the sex of the baby, but baby wasn't in a good position to see, I moved around to try and make it move, but the baby was being shy.  Got some good pictures, and you really can see the changes since the 13 week scan.  We are off to winchester tomorrow for a look around the labour rooms....bet that will be scary 

Sickness has gone now, but the indigestion is terrible at the moment.  I have found a reflexologist locally who specialises in pregnancy, apparently it can help with sickness, indigestion and sleeping etc.

Hollyanne - I did 3 tests and DH said I must stop, it's a positive and accept it.  Hope you are looking after yourself, good luck for your scan on the 29th.

Witters - How was your scan?  Hope you are keeping well.

Trusty - Hope you had a good few days in Bath.  Good news that you will get more scans on the NHS...go for it.  

Little - Hope you are enjoying your time in spain, chilling out before your next set of treatment.

Off for a nice relaxing bath before bed 

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi girls!

Alba, good to hear everything went well at the scan.  I think you must have a daddies girl on your have as (s  )he wasn't showing the bits off as per daddies instructions!   

Holly, I tested 3 times too.  All were unmistakable BFP's, so  istopped there.  DH was scared they's turn into negatives!  My due date is 29th July 06, so only a couple of weeks ahead of you

I had a bit of a scare yesterday. I went to the loo and found bleeding. I was amazed at how calm I stayed and just took myself off to bed and stayed there all afternoon. It did taper off and is now just a little bit of brown/tan discharge. I called the doctor on call as Tony wanted me to and she said I did the right thing and that there was nothing they could do at this early stage. I wasn't cramping which was a good sign. She mentioned it being quite common around this time as my uterus would be stretching and that as I have extreme early m/s that it very possibly a twin pregnancy and that bleeding is more common in these. Anyway, I have my scan this afternoon, so will report back with what they find. 


I must say, my opinion on Roberta has changed.  She has been fantastic with all my questions and  I really don't know what I'd do without her.  I hope she does my scan this afternoon!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, I'm back from the scan!  All is absolutely perfect, measuring spot on, I'm so relieved!  We were both shaking as we went in there, infact still are now!







There were TWO very strong   's!!!  Yep, there are definately twins in there!


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Logging in before I go to work, as the smilies don't work when I'm in the office.

Witters - Congrats on the twinnies....our first set of Wessex thread twins you and DH must be over the moon  I had bleeding before I went for my scan, but knew that it was quite common as some of my friends had the same thing, just took it easy like you did.  Twins would have been my ideal scenario as our family would have been complete, but the consultant said a singleton was better for me considering my M/C history as I wouldn't have added pressure on my uterus, one is better than none...I won't be greedy. Yep, the bean wasn't co-operating at all so took the decision of knowing the sex right out of our hands.  They did hazard a guess but we want to keep it to ourselves  Are you thinking of going for a nuchal scan? Well done to you and DH, take it easy now.

Hope everyone else is well.

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Alba!  Yes, twins are a dream come true!  Although like you say, I'm now considered a high risk pregnancy.  I get another scan at Wessex on the 28th December just to see how they are doing before they release me to a regular ob/gyn.  Now I'm having twins, I don't think I can go with my original one as he doesn't specialise in twin pregnancies.  I will call him to check though.  

Did you go for the L&D tour at Winchester yet?


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

WOW Witters!  Congratulations!  I thought you might have twins as you tested strong positive early, mentioned you felt sicky early and also from what you said about the bleeding!  I am so pleased for you and your dh!

Alba - that is great news your scan showed a healthy baby with a strong heart!  It must be funny to see the baby grow.

I am so excited about my scan, I will be 7 weeks by then.  We are going to have to tell some family on xmas day as they are never going to believe I am not drinking for any other reason .  I would hold out until 12 weeks but it is hard to do that at this time of year.

Lots of luck for your xmas pregnancy's!

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Hollyanne!  Remind me, when's your scan?  I have another on the 28th December at Wessex.  I feel spoilt!


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Witters,

My scan is on the 29th, we will miss each other by one day!  

I have been told by 3 fortune tellers that I will have twins so we will have to see if they are right!  Mr Masson said we had a one in four chance of twins, I suppose this is because of my age and because we are male factor.  We only asked as DH was worried about having twins .  I don't mind having a singleton or twins!

Hope everyone else is okay.

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Damn!  How annoying that we will miss each other by a day!  That would have been cool!  It would be great if you were having twins too!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's a link to the scan if anyone's interested


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

That is soooo cute!  You must be very proud of yourself after all you have been through.

I hope you are loving every minute!

H


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Witters - The scan looks great, two little bubs, I'm so pleased for you   Don't worry about being a high risk pregnancy you will be fine. For me it would have been high risk because of the previous M/C's.  How cool you get another Wessex scan before you go to your GP.  Yep, I did do the L&D tour of winchester, thankfully there was no-one in labour at the time. When my friend went for the tour there was a poor woman in labour who was wailing and screaming....not really what you want to hear.

Hollyanne - It would be funny if you also had twins as well, and see if the fortune teller is right.  The consultant also told us we had a 1 in 4 chance of multiples as well.  

After this one, if everything is ok, DH and I want to try for a second one straight away, primarily because of my age.  I frightened the life out of him when I said if we use the last two frosties, you do realise that it could end up as twins, then we'd have three  you should have seen his face  the though obviously hadn't occurred to him.

Anyway, I have a midwife appt tomorrow around lunchtime, yippeee another chance to hear the heartbeat.  I may ask if she can tell me how many BPM that way I can see if it ties in with the sonographers prediction  

Take care
Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Alba, have fun at the m/w appointment!  What do they do?  I have my first one on 9th Jan and I think they go over all the form filling out...  Too funny about DH not thinking you coulf have twins!  You never know the next time around!

Hollyanne, yep, loving every minute!  The m/s wasn't too bad yesterday so I got a good fill in my belly!  How are you feeling?  Has it sunk in yet?  Told anyone?

Little, where are you hiding? 

Trusty, how are things?


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Well Witters - double congratulations!!! how fantastic!

I'm just trying to get my head around work, can't be bothered, had a few lovely days in Bath, wasn't exactly relaxing as DH got me trudging round the shops ALL day long but I didn't mind too much as got back to hotel and layed on the 4 poster bed stripped off to my maternity bra, huge pants and got him to dowse me in peppermint footspray - how romantic!!! Then ate my body weight in homemade fudge and fell soundly to sleep

Hows the rest of you - all excited for christmas!!!!

Trusty x


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Been a bad few days for me.  Had my routine midwife appt yesterday and my BP was up from last time, which was a bit high anyway.  She wasn't happy so I ended up with an ante-natal appt at Winchester this morning, the midwife at there said she was surprised I was still working when it was so high....yikes!  At the appt my BP was up yet again, so I am now on bi-weekly BP checks and also medication to bring it back down.  I now have to attend a clinic at Winchester once a month, but on the up side they have suggested regular ultrasound scans.....   I also managed to get a HUGE bottle of gaviscon on prescription for my heartburn 

Witters - Your midwife appt on the 9th will be a booking appt. Like you say it's all the paperwork bits and pieces, medical history etc.

Trusty - You made me laugh out loud at the thought of you lying on that four poster bed in Bath....definitely sounds like me at the moment, I can't wait to get home from work and slob.

 to hollyanne and little

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Trusty, sounds like bliss even if not overly romantic!  Definately the right decision!!

Alba, sorry that your bp is so high!  You poor thing   Still, yay for the extra scans!  Who did you see at Winchester?

Little, Hollyanne, hope you are both well!


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Witters

I saw one of the four ante-natal consultants, I think his name was Lorden or something similar.  He has referred me to the Dr Pitman clinic, the clinic specialises in foetal medicine.  First appt is on the 29th december.  I must admit I've been impressed with the treatment at winchester so far.

Hope everyone else is well.

Have a good weekend
Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, I remember both those names from when I was in with the OHSS.  They were both nice.  I'm glad they are treating you well   How are you feeling?


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi All!!  
Got back from Spain last Wednesday Evening.... Flew into Southampton Airport.... there was a bad accident on the M27...it took nearly two hours to get home to portsmouth!!! It was a great welcome back to the UK!!!
We had a great time in Spain, had a good look around the Costa Blanca, but decided that the area was too over developed for our liking so back to the drawing board!! 

Hi Witters!  Thanks for your hug!!... that was a warm welcome back.....Congratulations on the news of "Twins"... I bet you can't believe your luck!!!....had a look at the picture of your scan..WOW! It's amazing to see.... Well I had my day 19 apt last week, they still want me to DE-reg Buserelin, apparently my FSH level is 8.5 which I'm told is good... not just average for my age!! but any age so I took that as a positive.. I have previously been worrying that I might be going into an early Menopause but I was reassured that isn't the case!!   ( My Mum had her Menopause by the time she was Forty) I have got back into the swing of the injections...When I start the Menopur I will be on Five Amps per day so they will be done as two separate Injections... so including the Buserelin that will be Three per day!!!... Just as well I'm an early bird!! 
Of course they can't guarantee that I will produce more eggs but as long as I get a min of two eggs and they fertilise I will be on track!! so keep your fingers crossed for me!!
I hope everything continues to go well for you and DH!!
Very best wishes for Christmas Little   

Hi Hollyanne, Trusty and Alba  ^Santa^
Thank you all for your well wishes I hope you all have a fantastic Christmas and New Year!!
Best Wishes Little


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone!

I am getting a bit worried that my scan will show nothing next week!  Did any of you feel like this?

I am really looking forward to xmas!  Mostly about telling everyone I am pg on Xmas eve!!!!  It is a bit soon to tell but there is no way they will believe I am not drinking for any other reason.

Little - Glad you had a nice time in Spain. Great news on you FSH level.  Good luck!  I have just bought a place in Murcia (I also live near Portsmouth and it is 4 hours door to door if you fly from Southampton!) it is very Spanish and not too built up!  Try 'our home abroad' which is a lovely company in Southsea who delt with our sale.

Witters - Funny your m/w apt is nearly here.  It won't be long until mine!

Alba - I hope your bp falls, nice to have extra scans though.

Trusty - Your weekend sounds fab!  Very funny about the spray!

Merry xmas everyone!

H


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Hollyanne 
Thank you for your reply to my post...I would think it was only natural to worry about your forthcoming scan....but I'm sure it will all be fine!!

I was interested to hear that you have just bought a place in Spain...hope you don't mind me asking but did it take you very long to choose the location? We are thinking of going back next year, maybe April time to have another look, this time in the area of... Ebro Delta, Costa Del Azahar....we would like more space as we are thinking of moving out there to live... A Villa or an Old Farmhouse ( possibly)....Did you find the buying process easy??

Well that's all for now, hope to hear from you soon
Best Wishes Little


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Little - i have sent you a pm!

Merry Xmas I hope you are all looking forward to opening your presents and eating too much!  The best part for me will be telling the family my news.

Merry Xmas.

H


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Haven't been on the boards much this week, loads of christmas things going on in the work and in was my birthday on wednesday...so I haven't stopped eating out...and I'm finding I can't eat as much as I'm used to  

BP is down again which is good.  I have another appt at the practice nurse this morning, hopefully it's down again, although she did say that it's not the best week to get it tested as everyone is a bit more stressed than usual.

Hollyanne - I think everyone worries about their first scan, I know that I certainly did.  Once you see that little heartbeat (or two?!?) you'll be fine.

Little - Glad you had a good holiday.  My friend was coming back from an interview and got stuck in the same traffic jam as you, it was a nightmare.

Witters & Trusty - Hope you are well and ready for Christmas & New Year.

I thought I'd pop in today to wish everyone a Merry Christmas  as we have a busy time coming up.  Out tonight and tomorrow, then it's christmas, I'm back at work on wednesday, we have two sets of friends to visit in between, then we're off to scotland on the 31st Dec - 2nd Jan.......phew, I wonder why my BP is up  

Hope you all have a fantastic time  

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Alba, I hope your appointment goes well and your bp isn't too high.  Sounds like you'll know the reason why if it is though!  Happy belated birthday!!

Holly best of luck with your first scan!  I know I was really nervous, I was in the waiting room shaking!!  Mind you, it was after that bleeding episode.  Everything was perfect though which I'm sure will be the same for you!

Well, Happy Christmas everyone!!  I most likely won't be on again before hand.


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Just a quicky to say Merry Xmas!!!  Have a great time, will catch up afterwards!

Take care 
H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just got back from my scan.  Glad to say they are both still in there, very much alive and kicking!  It was so cool to see them both moving and putting on a show for us.  One was 23.6mm the other 24.4mm, so had almost trebled in size in 2 weeks!  I am now being referred to a consultant at the hospital and will be having monthly, then fortnightly scans as it is a twin pregnancy.

Hollyanne, best of luck with yours tomorrow!!  My appointment was at 12:30, Sue was saying that I was the 4th set of twins scan that morning, so be prepared!!  They've had 45% success rate the past two or three months - very good


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's a pic of the scan:










Holly hope your scan goes/went well!!


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Just a quicky as I am still rushing around with xmas/new year guests!

The scan was fab and I have one healthy baby.  Perfect size with a tiny heart beat!  I can not believe you can see the heart beat so clearly when the baby is only just over 6mm long!!!  It was fab to see and has really brought the whole pregnancy to life!  The doctor said once they have seen everything is fine and the baby is the right size etc then the chance of loss is minimal.  I feel much more relaxed now!!!!  Waiting for the Dr to say everything was fine was the most nerve wracking thing of all, worse than egg collection.

I am sooooo tired - Witters are you like this?  As soon as I eat my breakfast I am ready for a sleep again!  Yours scan is so cute,Ii can not belive they grow so quickly!

I hope you are all well and had a great xmas,

H


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Well, BP has stabilised which is good news.  Went to the Pitman Ante Natal Clinic at winchester yesterday, the consultant was great and the appointment ran on time.  Urine still clear so no threat of pre-eclampsia, some blood samples taken for tests and we got to hear the heartbeat again.  He said that the uterus was exactly where he expected it should be for this time, which was a relief as everyone keeps on saying my bump isn't very big for almost 23wks. I have arranged another scan for the end of jan and he suggested one other scan and a monthly appt with the clinic.

Witters - Cool scan picture.  Good news that you will be getting frequent scans.  Do you know which consultant you will be referred to yet?

Hollyanne - Good news on the scan, at least you can relax a bit now.  I was really tired round about the stage you are at. I used to come home from work and fall asleep, sometimes if I went home for lunch I would have a 20 mins snooze!  Which hospital have you decided on?

Trusty & Little - Hope you are well.

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year, as we fly to scotland tomorrow until tuesday 3rd.

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Alba, great news!  I am being referred to Mr. Pitman.  He treated me with OHSS.  I initially wanted Mr. Buckingham, but he retires in March.  I'm just as happy with Pitman though.  We may even bump into eachother at the next appointments as I expect my next one to be around a months time too!

Hollyanne, fantastic!  Congratulations on your healthy little baby!  Isn't the scan just amazing?  You are feeling as you should be.  I am still so tired all the time.  I went back to work on Wednesday and it really was a shock after all the lay ins and naps!

Hi Little!  Hi Trusty!

Happy New Year to you all!!


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Happy new year everyone!

Alba - Glad your BP is better.

Witters - Glad you are okay.

No news here just wanted to say hi.

Take care,

H


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE

Witters - Our appt was with Mr Pitman and he was really nice. Our next appt is on the 26th Jan, 13.50 for a scan and then 14.15 appt with the Pitman clinic again.  When's your appt?

Hollyanne - Hope you are looking after yourself, and getting enough rest  

Trust & Little - Hope you are both well  

I've had a busy time since I last posted. We went to Scotland to see our families for the New Year which was pretty hectic, had to borrow a bag to bring all the baby goodies they had bought for us.  Been looking at prams and nursery furniture, decided on the nursery theme but still undecided on prams.  My NCT ante-natal classes start on the 26th Jan....yikes.  I am planning to go back to work so a friend said I'd better start looking at nursery places as they only take a few babies a year  it's all getting a bit more realistic now. The baby's movements are getting a bit stronger now, and sometimes I get a swift kick, which feels a bit strange, but reassuring.  Had a Midwife appt on wednesday and now my blood pressure is quite low, she asked me if I;d had any dizzy spells as it has dropped quite a bit.....my body can't seem to get it right   

Speak soon

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Alba, sorry that you BP is low.  Sounds like you were busy the last couple of weeks.  My appointment came through with Mr Pitman for Thursday!  I couldn't believe how soon it was!  I also have my booking in MW appointment today, so this week will be a baby week!

Hope all are well!


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

All well here, starting to get uncomfortable though, suffering with indigestion, I love my food but have gone off nearly everything and can only eat the tiniest amount before I am full up, I'm quite a shorty so I guess that there isn't too much room for little one, I just can't believe how suddenly things change!!! Never mind, apart from that I feel great and I'm growing rapidly...And as for wind - well don't even go there!!!!!!!!!   

We decorated the nursery at the weekend, having the mamas and papas bumble and moo theme, got a hand me down cot too and brought a fab set of maternity/feeding pj's from Blooming Marvellous at the weekend in pink - look v glamerous, wore them in bed last night but woke up and sat up and DH laughed his head off at me cause one of my boobs had fallen out - so must keep an eye on that if I'm to wear them in hospital   

Anyway, you all sound happy and well

Speak soon

Trusty xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Excellent Trusty!  Your nursary sounds lovely!  I can't wait to start doing ours.  Need lots of prep before decorating beging mind you


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there

Was wondering if I could join you? I noticed on the recent posts board that there was this Wessex fertility thread and it's the first time I've seen anyone from down here.

I'd been ttc for nearly five years - been going to Princess Anne in Southampton and seeing lots of different people - wrote to Doc Ingamelles who has been fabulous throughout - anyway - she got me on an endo drug study and I had my endo confirmed and then excised within three months. Didn't help the fertility mind you but I felt better when I had my periods! Six months later finally started IVF journey at Wessex - started treatment on Dec 21 - first injections on Christmas day last year of all days. I reacted horribly to the downregging and got hideous headaches which scared me cos I thought it was a bad sign. Imagine our immense joy when on Feb 9th we got our first ever BFP!

So a few weeks later we had our first scan - a Scottish doc did the scan and told us to our horror that we had only an empty sac - she then discussed our miscarriage options with us. Next day Doc Ingamelles called to arrange a re-scan which we all thought was for confirmation or she would have waited for a week - imagine our delight (and hers - we all cried) to see a little heartbeat, a fetal pole and the yolk sac! DOn't know what the other bit was all about.

Anyway - here I am on maternity leave with our little Daisy cooing with delight at her mobile! She's a love and I can't believe we made it - like a lot of us on here I was beginning to believe it would never happen.

I think Wessex are fantastic and I'm happy to see that others have got their BFPs there too.

So - hope those of you still on the journey also achieve your heart's desires and those of you already pg, take care and put your feet up!

I used to live in Portsmouth, now live in Sarisbury Green just off junction 9 of M27 (nr Fareham) so it's nice to see others from a similar area.

Poll and


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Poll,

Ahhhhhhh!!!!! Great to hear from you and congratulations!!! You are right in saying wessex are great, we all started on the thread with a little hope and have now all had BFP's, it's amazing, I am so grateful for where I am  

Trusty x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Poll!  Great to hear your story!  I agree Sue Ingumells is a true star!  Wessex is a great place and have been really helpful along the way.  I can't wait to go back there with my little one's to say thank you 

Daisy looks adorable!  You must be so proud


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

My laptop broke so I have not been on for a while.  I am really feeling pg now!  Sooo tired and nauseous.  Only 3 weeks until I hit the 12 week mark!  I am so looking forward to having my 12wk scan.  I meet my midwife a week on Tuesday.  I have decided to have my baby at St Richard's Hospital in Chichester.  I guess i am further down the coast that alot of you.

Hi Pol - Great to hear your success story!

Trusty - I can't wait to start on our nursery, your sounds so cute!

Witters - Do you have a bump?  With twins I would think you would show early.  I can't wait to get my bump and show it off! 

Take care all of you,

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Hollyanne, no, no bump yet, although it is starting to try to show.  Hopefully in the next week or two I will start to show.  

Well, we had a day full of baby checking yesterday.  The midwife was there for 2 hours going over things and filling out paperwork.  She tried listening to the heartbeats and managed to find atleast one.  Although we think it was the same one and the other baby was hiding.  What we did hear was amazing, very strong and loud for the stage I'm at and was about 160bpm.  She took loads of blood and tested my pee which was fine.  

The consultant appointment was pretty uneventful as we'd already just seen the midwife.  We did see one of the doctors that looked after me whilst I was in with the OHSS, so that was lovely.  She was so nice and really pleased for us.  She put a post it on my notes to make sure she got to see us!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!  

We told loads of people our news at the weekend as we have reached our 12 week goal.  Everyone was really happy and excited for us.  It's going to be so nice to not have to watch what we say now 

How is everyone?


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Witters!

Well done on getting to 12 weeks!  You must be over the moon.  I am two and a half weeks away and cannot wait to get there.  Like you I want to tell everyone.  I am just hoping everything is okay.  I will be working in Rome for the next week but as I am so tired I think I will see more of my hotel room than any sites & shops - shame!  I still can't get over how tired I am.  Sickness is not too bad though, I am used to it now.

Although I am eating properly and very healthily I have lost weight  is this normal? Did any of you pg ladies have this too?  DH says it is because your metabolism goes up in the first few months.  I also think it's because I have not had a glass of wine/cocktail for 4 mths!!!

How is everyone else?

Take care,

H


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Morning Ladies!

One of my favourite moments was getting to 12 weeks and coming to work and telling everyone, I remember walking from the train station pretending to tell everyone, I was walking along going - Hi, I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!!! nutter   It was a moment I dreamt about for years, thinking I would never have the opportunity. 

Had loads of dreams about birth at the weekend - dreamt I had the baby but don;t remember having it, then came home (without the baby) and DH said to me 2 days later - well aren't you gonna ring the hospital to see what you had then?!! In the end she rang and told me I'd had a 14lb   baby girl with blue eyes - bizarre and ouch! and that she was ready for collection!!  

Hollyanne - I would imagine that you not putting any weight on has a lot to do with cutting out the alcohol, same for me too, I was not sick but sooo tired and wanted to eat, thought I would end up the size of a house but I'm doing ok so far, shows how much I used to love my rose wine!!! Mind you, measured my waist at the weekend and it was 41inches!!! love it!

I had my maternity leave confirmed today, I only have 9 weeks left at work!!! wow!!!!!!

Have a great monday 

Trusty x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning everyone (are you posting from work? - I looked out for new posts over the weekend)

Daisy has her next lot of jabs this afternoon and already had a horrible night (worst for ages I'd say) last night so I'm not looking forward to tonight!

Trusty - what a bizaare (sp?) dream. Daisy's just reaching 12lbs now at 12 wks (that's double her birth weight in less than 3 mths mind you - not bad as breast feeding). I'm very jealous because you start your maternity leave on the very same day as I have to return to work (boo hoo - my DH keeps telling me not to worry about it - easy for him to say) I'm a secondary school teacher (Brookfield school in Sarisbury if you know it) I'm not sure which'll be worse - working or leaving Daisy. My Mum's going to have her at ours for two weeks and then it's hols but then it's the childminder. I'm going back full time for a term and I'm working on DH to convince him that it'll be cost effective and best for us all if I go part time from September

Hollyanne - welldone for eating healthily. I'd say your DH was right. I didn't lose any weight but gained very very slowly (only put on a stone a half in total) but I've lost it all now (in fact did in about three weeks) so feel very smug in comparison to my friends! Take it easy in ROme (you'll have to look out the window at the sight!) I was very tired in first weeks  - slept on sofa after work before going to bed very early - in fact now I think of it was more tired then than now - must remember that.

Witters - congrats on reaching the 12 wk mark - it's exciting isn't it. People were so thrilled for us - esp the ones who knew the struggle (we'd only told my mum we were having treatment but others knew how long we'd been trying) . We waited til 14 wks though cos at our first scan (7wks) we were told (wrongly of course) that we had an empty sac so were paranoid til after our nuchal scan. Are you at Princess Anne for your care - I saw Pippa Street (but only once - my pgy was so straight forward that they didn't want to see often (til 40wks when they finally agreed I was small and induced me!)

Sorry for rambling on! SHould be making lunch really while D's asleep - must dash

COngrats on your BFPs again all and enjoy all those horrible symptoms - just you wait til you hear a heartbeat and feel a kick - you'll be over the moon even more!  I'm going into Wessex next week to show D off - want to see Sue and she was out when I went before

Poll and


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Holly, loosing weight is following my path!  Here I am at 12 weeks and I'm still down 7lb from when I got my BFP.  All my follow ups show that everything is progressing nicely, so try not to worry.  I try to eat healthily, but can't stomache much.  Potatoes are about the only thing I can eat.  Fruit and veg are completely out of here.  As soon as I eat just one mouthful, it's bought straight up again   They have however just bought out some 'vie shots'  They are in a drink form, full of fruit and veg.  I think each one is one portion.  They aren't bad taste wise - not the best, but better than you would think.  I've started on them, so I don't have to worry too much about my intake.

Trusty,   What a great dream!  I was laughing when you said two days later your DH asked if you would call to find out what you had!  Lets hope your real delivery will be as pain free as that, but more fondly remembered   We still have only told two people at work.  It'll slip out soon thugh no doubt if they haven't already guessed that is.  Oddly enough, one that we have told, found out last week that his girlfriend is pregnant.  She was on the pill and couldn't work out why she kept being sick.  They had the u/s yesterday, and she had the exact same due date as us!  How weird is that?  Poor people here will have fun with cover come July as we'll all be off on pat/maternity leave!

Poll, enjoy showing Daisy off!  I bet they all swoon over her at the Wessex.  They always say that's the best part of it.  I hope Daisy gets on well with the shots.  They really aren't fun.  It seems so cruel, but must be done.  We're at Winchester, not at the Princess Ann.  As it is twins, we'll get to see the consultant monthly then fortnightly/weekly near the end.  Glad your pregnancy was non-eventful.


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Do you mind if I join you all? Since joining FF I've been searching to see if there is anyone else from Wessex and to find this thread is great! I've read polttc review of Wessex and found that very inspirational.

Well I've just had my 2nd ICSI and tested on 28.12.2005 and got a BFP! I was totally shocked. 

The follow up meeting after the first failure was very informative and they put me on metformin as they suspected that I may be prone to PCOS (just because the scan showed a few cysts) anyway after the first attempt they discovered my eggs were really poor quality and thought metformin may help me. AND IT DID!! 

It's still very early days for us and our first scan booked is booked for 23.1.2006. I think once we've had this scan it will probably put my mind at rest as I've read a few posts on here re ectopic and empty sacs and it's still worrying that that could be the case. You seem to get over one hurdle and then there's another one. Anyway, in myself I feel fairly good. I do feel tired when I'm at work, mainly in the afternoons and I do feel sick every now and then. I'm trying to persuade myself that the sickness is all physiological but it's not doing any good!!

I've very confused  - how do you work out how many weeks you are, do you go from EC? or the first day of your last period? Anyway, it's lovely to read all your stories and it's good to know we're all in the same area.Polttc I use to live in Warsash and go to Brookfield school (years ago now though!!) I now live in Netley Abbey.

Love
Kinger
#####


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Kinger, I can remember you from when you first started treatment at wessex, we chatted on here in July/August - Congratulations on your BFP!!!
With regards to how many weeks you are it can be quite tricky as your LMP date is sometimes inaccurate due to the treatment we have recieved, the easiest way to work it out is to take the day of your Egg Collection, then count back 14 days, this will then count as day 1 one or Week 1 of your pregnancy and you can use this as your last monthly period date.....

Good luck at your scan

Trusty x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Kinger and congratulations on your BFP!!   If you look at this link, you can enter in your ec date and get your EDD. http://www.ivf-infertility.com/calc_preg.php Working back 14 days from your test day, after a 2 day transfer, your due date would be 4th September 2006 which puts you at 7w0d! Only a week to go until you get to see your little one or will it be ones? 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

I remember you too Trusty and thanks for the congratulations. We're over the moon. Thanks Witter, you're a star... 7 weeks gone - how exciting!  
Yep not long to go till we find out whether it's one or two....!

I've got to admit I'm curious to know which doctor will be doing it! DH and I were talking the other day and Roberta dealt with us for most of our treatment this time round so it would be nice to have her for our scan. She use to scare me but since ET she was so excited and gave us a picture that I was totally surprise and now I think she's absolutely lovely.  Sue is my all time favourite but I haven't seen her this time round.

Well I think I'm going to go and find my place on the sofa. 

Have a lovely evening
Kinger
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, I lost my faith in Roberta after my OHSS spell.  Since I've been better and gone through the FEt, she's been really helpful, especially when I had a bleeding scare around 7 weeks.  Sue is definately a favourite though.  saw her at my last scan and she was really pleased for us.  You never get to know who it will be until you get called in.  They are all lovely in there though.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

So, I had another scare at the weekend. Saturday morning, I got up for my 6am morning pee. All seemed well until when I wiped, there was red on the paper. I looked in the pan and the water was bright red  I wasn't cramping, so wasn't as worried as I could have been, but obviously was concerned all the same. I went back to bed for a few hours and then called the midwife. Over an hour later, I got a call back, and she said I needed a scan to check all was well. In the end, she called back to say that everyone was too busy and I had to hold on until next week! Hello, this was a LOT of fresh blood, not just a spot or two!

Cut a long story short, we finally found a private clinic that was good enough to scan me. All is fine with the babies and she couldn't find any reason for the bleed. We even got a CD with pics on plus she included some video of them moving too  It was such a relief and they were like proper little babies now. Twin 1 is the angsty one, it wouldn't stay still, kept on springing up and down and twisting around. Poor Twin 2 was laying at a right angle above it, so I bet it comes out all bruised by the end of it! Twin 2 was much more layed back, gave us great profile shots and we could see it drinking. It would then arch it's back and spring up in the air! All in all, the day went well after a nasty start. Twin 1 HB was 159, Twin 2 was 153.

Here's a pic of them both
And another showing their positions


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Wessex girls

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread.

I live in Hampshire and to date have had 3 unsuccesful IUIs and an abandoned attempt at IVF at a private clinic in London.

For a number of reasons we are thinking about changing clinic before our next go at IVF (hopefully this Spring) and although we are in Andover I think Wessex is our closest clinic, so I thought it would be a good idea just to ask you for your opinions.  One of the reasons we are changing is the complete lack of care/advice/anything at all (!) that we experienced during our abandoned cycle.  What would be really helpful is if you could let me know the following:

- Do you see the same consultant all the time or just whoever is available?
- Is it a long waiting list for first consultation?
- Do you get to see a consultant/doctor after scans or are they done by nurses?
- Does the clinic do E/C and E/T at the weekends?
- Do you feel "looked after"?

Any views/advice would be very much appreciated   

It was great to see that quite a few of you have been successful as well - Congratulations!!

And, hopefully, I will get the chance to get to know you all better if we do join Wessex.

Thank you!

Rachel xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Rachel B said:


> Hi Rachel,
> 
> I will answer your questions below. Just bear in mind that I developed severe OHSS and so had a bad time of it during my IVF. The FET went much better though
> 
> ...


Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Witters  

Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it.  And thanks for being very honest too.

I will probably see 2 or 3 clinics before making my mind up, as I felt I rushed into choosing the London clinic, and will go for an initial consultation at each before deciding.

Congratulations on your double trouble!!

Rachel xx


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

How are you all - well I bought a starter set of baby essentials yesterday - decided to be brave, I feel great now, relaxed and prepared, little tiny white vests and babygro's   And am feeling fabulous still, hope you are all keeping ok.

witters - what a nightmare weekend for you! you poor thing, you must have been so worried, glad to hear all ok though, the little ones look amazing! I'm still overwhelmed that I've got the one in me, it's so amazing to know you have 2 in there!!!!Did they give any explanation why you could have been bleeding? take it easy xx

Hi rachel,

Sorry to hear about your previous attempts, I can recommend Wessex, I didn't see the same consultant each time but was very happy with the care I got from all of the doctors, you can request to see one consultant each time but I found they were all great, there was always someone at the end of the phone to answer my queries, the nurses are great there too. 

I was so lucky that it worked first time fpr me,  I'm not sure what the waiting time is like now but I only had to wait a month until my next cycle and was in straight away, I had my first appointment in May and after all the blood tests and waiting for AF started Down regging in July, and BFP in August, due on 22/04/06 so pretty quick turn around really.

Best of luck with whatever you choose  

Trusty x


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Afternoon GUys

D's asleep (still - am going to wake her if she doesn't wake soon - worried mother and all that!)

Just wanted to say to Rachel - do read my review on that thread - I can't rate Wessex highly enough. I had mild OHSS and also reacted badly to the downregging stage and found that they kept in touch with me. I had a scare following my BFP - first 7wk scan showed empty sac - was rescanned next day to find all was well - after that I had a scan every two weeks just for reassurance. Handover from Princess Anne and back again was well co-ordinated and supportive too. 

Question - is Roberta the scottish one - she (if it was her)was the doc who did the scan showing empty sac - even discussed our miscarriage options with us - we were devastated only to be hysterical when all was well the next day!

Witters - what a terrible scare for you. It's a shame you had to find your own scan but hurrah that all is well and the twinnies seem happy. Does higher heartbeats mean girls or boys I forget?


Trusty - how lovely to buy those first things - it's a lovely feeling - especially after that first wash so they['re ready - seeing little tiny stuff on the line - ahhhh. Now of course I spend my life washing and am continually flabberghasted by how quickly Daisy has grown. Things we were given that were newborn but hugggeeee (D was only 6lb 1 oz at birth) she has now grown out of ages ago. At her weigh in on Thursday she was already 12lbs 3oz - that's double her birth weight in three months!

Daisy has a bit of a cough and cold at the moment and had thrush on her bottom at the weekend - now her feeding and sleeping is all over the place and I'm left confused. It's such a steep learning curve this parenting lark!

Anyway - D is stirring (typical - I've been worried cos she's slept so long then once she wakes you wish she was asleep again!) Hey maybe we should have a Wessex Girls meet up - you can compare bumps and I can show D off and Rachel (should she choose Wessex) can get the low down and support?

Take care of yourselves all

Poll and


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi all,

I have been working in Rome and had an awful time.  I caught a stomach bug and could not eat for 2 days.  I was calling DH all the time to check the baby would be okay!  After a 14 hour delay (not what you need when you are ill) I finally got home and DH had brought his ultrasound machine home to see if we could find a heart beat to reassure me.  He kept saying it is really too early to hear a heart beat so not to worry if we cant find it and then there it was loud and clear! I can't believe how fast it was!  I guess I am lucky DH is a doctor or I would have worried until my next scan.  One week and 3 days until I hit 12 weeks.

Witters - I am sorry you had a scare.  It must be worrying.  Take it easy and look after those little ones.  Nothing is more important than resting!  I loved to see your scans they are fab.

Racheal B - I can only praise Wessex fertility.  I had a very smooth IVF/ICSI and fell pg first time.  I started treatment within one month of my first apt.  I was always phoning with little queries and if they could not answer straight away they always rang back when they said they would.  All of the staff are very well informed, even the receptionists.  They were very simpathetic and really seemed to understand what a difficult thing it is to go through.  I saw 2 consultants throughout my treatment and everything went exactly to plan.  My experience was that the treatment there was superb.

Poll -  The scottish Dr is not Roberta but I can't remember her name.  I saw her too, she did my scans and they were all fine.  I thought she was great but it must be awful to have had such scare.  Can't wait until I have my baby to wake up like Daisy!

Trusy - Baby clothes are so cute!  My MIL bought me some tiny socks and it's funny to think my baby would only fit in the foot as he/she is oly 7cm long!

I hope everyone else is okay,

H


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

The scottish doctor is Aileen. I went for my scan yesterday and saw one little heartbeat. It was lovely and great confirmation that everything is as it should be. I've been given a EDD of 6.9.2006 so I'm 7wk6. 

I can only rate wessex too. I think I've seen all the doctors there any they are all as nice as one another. Roberta is the Spanish one (well I think she's spanish).

I'm at work at the moment but will sign on later on tonight to catch up with you all. I think it would be a great idea to arrange a get together.

Speak to you soon
Kinger
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Kinger, congrats on your healthy little bean!  Isn't it nice to see that heart flashing on the screen?  Congratulations!

Hollyanne, your baby is a biggie   7cm already huh?  Mine were 64mm and 65mm on Saturday.  Isn't it amazing how quickly they grow?


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi again

Thanks for all your replies to my questions.  I really appreciate it.   I spoke to a lovely lady at Wessex this morning and have a first consultation with Mr Masson (I think that's it!) in mid-Feb.

If you are going to have a get together I would really love to come along.

Rachel xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's great Rachel!  Let the countdown begin!!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

HI Witters,

It was absolutely amazing seeing it! Breath taking really. Wessex have now signed me off but have asked once the babe is born can I let them know. It feels strange not going back there (hopefully).

Anyway, I have just called the Womans Survey people as I did a protein thing for them years ago and they like to monitor pregnant ladies and in return they  give you extra scans free of charge. I've got my next one booked at 11.5 weeks so I expect you will be able to see quite a difference.

I don't know whether it's because I have now seen the little wriggler inside but I felt absolutely exhausted & sick last night and this morning I've been really sick. I've found wine gums are helping to keep the sickness abay now.

Any other tips?

Kinger
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Kinger, great that you can be part of a study and get some free scans from it too!  How cool is that?  You certainly will see a difference at your next one, it will look more like a baby and less like a blob!

Yes, I think the Wessex like to see the final result.  I'll definately pop back there to thank them and show off the babies.  You're right, it is strange not going back there, you appreciate it's atmosphere when you turn up at an NHS hospital waiting room!

Sorry the morning sickness has kicked in.  I suffered really badly with it too.  I tried everything - sea bands, preggo pops, ginger buscuits and ginger ale, the 'morning well' CD, dry crackers before you get up, nothing worked.  In the end, the doctor prescribed stemetil for me.  That did ease it, but I was still sick and found it really hard to eat anything.  Even now, I feel nauseous although it is getting better, it's only really the evenings that are really hard now rather than all day, every day.  I was always told 'don't worry, it's a great sign'!  Yeah, that's great, but not very helpful!   It's worth trying all those things as it may help you.  If not, unfortunately it's just a matter of riding it out.


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just popped on quickly to see how you all are.  Glad to here things are well (apart from the morning sickness!).

I am now 11 weeks so only one week until my Nuchal scan when I can tell everyone.  I can't wait!

Take care

H


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I logged on and realised the last time I posted was a few weeks ago, don't know where time has gone.

Since I was last on, still having the BP checked every week, but doing ok.  We decided on and bought a pram, and have been gradually buying a few bits now and again.  Had a scan at Winchester today and an appt at the Pitman clinic, everything went ok, and the baby was the size it should be.  Can't quite believe I am nearly 28 weeks and we start Antenatal classes next week....yikes!

Hollyanne - Sorry to hear you weren't so well in Rome.  Can't belive you are 11wks already.  Good luck for the Nuchal scan and with telling everyone, it will make it a bit more real.

Witters - What a nightmare with the scare you had, glad to hear things are ok.  You went to first view for your scan, that's where I had my Nuchal Scan done and found them really good.

Trusty - Glad to hear you are still doing well. It's a bit strange buying baby clothes isn't it.  Trying to work out when you said you only had 9 more weeks to go at work, are you finishing in the middle of march? 

Poll - I love the picture of Daisy, she is gorgeous.  It's so good to hear from someone who has a little bubs to show for all the IVF effort.  You are just round the corner from me I also live in Sarisbury Green.

Kinger - Just wanted to say hi and congrats on the BFP.  You must be over the moon. 

Rachel - Like everyone else we found Wessex really good and I think there sucess rate recently has been great.  Good luck with your appt with Mr Masson.

Anyway, suppose I'd better go and sort something for dinner.

Take care

Alba
-x-


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Alll,
Well you might well have been wondering just where I have got to over the last couple of months!!

Well I will... spill... the beans... I am currently 8.5 weeks Pregnant!!!.... I hope that I don't put a Jinx on anything I have been soo nervous to tell people, but I suppose that is natural!!

Basically I was taking the Buserelin awaiting my period, and it didn't arrive.... so I got intouch with Wessex, they did a blood test and... big... shock... I tested positive.... still can't believe it!!!...

Hope to hear from someone soon...
Best Wishes Little.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Little, that's GREAT news!!  So pleased you didn't have to go thruogh the IVF and you did it naturally!  Looks like your ovaries work well to threats   Wow, we are so lucky to have many of our pregnancies so close, it will be really reassuring and helpful as the time goes on.

Alba, yes, first view were the best!  They were the only people that actually understood our anxiety and squeezed us in.  I think the scan pics came out really clear too, so yes, we were very impressed with them.  Enjoy your antinatal classes!  We are still deciding which if any we will do.  I want to do the BF one, but not sure about the others.  You must keep us posted!

Hollyanne, good luck with your nuchel scan!  You will love telling everyone the news.  It's a great feeling!


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Witters,
Thanks for your reply, it's nice to be able to talk to someone going through the same thing, I am soo nervous at the moment, I have had bleeding and spotting through weeks 6-8, so that has made me even more so.... It was a relief to see the scan at 6 weeks, we could see the heart beating like a little pin prick!!
To be honest I think the reason I am feeling so apprehensive at this stage is because we have been trying for soo many years, my body in a way is protecting itself from dissapointment. We have told immediate family only...DH is over the moon and so are the family.... I just have to keep my M/In law at bay she is fussing over me too much... but I know she means well, but she makes me even more anxious!!!!

I saw your latest scan of the twins it's fantastic!!! I hope you are well any more side effects? I haven't had any sickness just feeling lousy and very tired.... It must be a relief to get to 12 weeks... I can't wait... I am counting the days... Please God...watch over us!!!!!!..... Have you felt more confident as time has gone by?

Speak to you soon!!
Little xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Your nervousness is completely understood.  I think we are all nervous, especially with the bleeding.  As you know, I've had a few episodes of lots of fresh blood type bleeding.  Not a nice sight.  All you can do is to rest as much as you can and try to stay calm.  Getting to see a heart beating is the biggest hurdle, then every day after that is another big step.  Ask Alba, I'm sure you never stop worrying at what ever stage you are at.  It's all part and parcel of this wonderful experience and gift.  Going through what we have al gone through makes us very apprehensive and anal.  I don't know about you, but we are doing everything to the book purely so that if anything does happen, we won't get that guilt trip.  There seems to be a baby boom here at work, one even with the exact same due date as me!  Anyway, as it must have happened so easily for them, I cringe at what I see or hear them doing or eating.  I'm sure they'll be fine, but as I said, we're being very anal!

It's lovely when people get so excited isn't it?  It can get a bit chlostrophobic though.  Sometimes you just need to speak up and say hey, leave me alone!  You are allowed to do that now and again!  My IL's have even spoken of giving up work as 'I'll need the help when they come along'  Errr, no I won't!  I need to learn to cope on my own, get into my own routine.  Yes, a bit of help now and again I'm sure I'll be greatful for, but not a full time grandparent virtually living with us!  Believe me, you'll soon learn to stick up for yourself!

Reaching that 12 week goal is fantastic!  For me, up to about week 9 really dragged, but then week 9 to now has just flown by!  I mean I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow!  You will soon be here, and looking forward to your 20 week scan, then everything else that follows.  You are pregnant!  Try to relax and enjoy every moment of it


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho Wessex Girlies

It's so nice to read all your posts - ahhh - it takes me back!! (Hehehe) I was on my 2ww this time last year (ET on 26th Jan) 

COngratulations on your miracle conception Little - how fabulous is that!? As to worrying - it NEVER stops but you do get used to dealing with it. And let me tell you - once your little one(s) are born it gets worse but in a good way. Once you feel some kicks it gets more real though (I got mine at about 16wks cos my placenta was at the back and I'm only thin so not much to get through - but others are later). I did knicker check for the whole pgy - though at the end I guess any bleeding would have been a sign of imminent birth (ie a show)
Also - I found that at first I'd actually forget I was pg when I was at work then when I got home I kind of indulged in being pg-ness! I got SPD in my pgy so had limited mobility but weirdly I miss being pg - wonder if I'll do it again. GOt five frosties waiting - mmmmmmm!

Daisy is sleeping now - she's 14wks today and this week has been doing soo many new things, it's scary just how quickly they develop and grow. SHe's got a horrid cold and a cough at the moment - I took her to the docs who said it's not on her chest or anything but I  keep phoning my HV mum to seek reassurance. As D's still so young there's nothing we can do to help really! Ahhh

Oops the Daisy awakes - will post again later

Take care of your little beanies everyone

Poll and


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Poll, sorry that Daisy is poorly   I just noticed, she is as old as I amd pregnant!  Well almost, I'm 14 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Little - OMG what a shock that must have been, but a nice one. I'm glad you've had a scan, don't worry about the bleeding, I had bleeding and cramping right up until I had my scan at Wessex.  Witters is right you never stop worrying about things.  The way we've coped with it is thinking every week is a bonus and every scan and MW appt when you get to hear the heartbeat is another milestone, otherwise I think we'd go mad.

Poll - Sorry to hear Daisy isn't so well.  There are loads of colds around at the moment, fortunately I've managed to avoid it.  Hope she gets better soon.

Witters - Whats the BF class you mentioned.  We have enrolled in the NCT ones, heard good things about them and also the active birth classes.

 to everyone else.

Anyway, catch you all later

Take care

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Alba, I'll get you details of the BF class.  I still have to sit down and read through all the leaflets, they give you so many!

I had to go looking for maternity clothes at the weekend.  So whilst we were there, we took a quick look at strollers.  It turns out that there isn't actually as much choice as we thought.  The tandem one's, with one in front of the other are useless until they are 6 months old as only one is suitable for newborns.  The side by side ones are so wide that they wouldn't fit through the front door!  We have found a few that would, but then only two that would fit in the boot when folded down.  It really suprised me what we found out.


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Girls!  

Little - Wow!  Congratulations!!!  You managed by yourself!  I am so pleased for you.  I hope your bleeding stops now and you can enjoy the rest of your pgcy.

Witters - I am suprised they don't have more choice with twin strollers.  Have you looked on the Twin websites for advice on other products?  I think one organisation is called Tamba.  Have you got a bump yet? 

Pol - I hope Daisy is better now!

Alba - It's good to here you are doing okay.

I am having my 12 week scan on Thursday and I can't wait!  

I hope you are all well, take care,

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Holly, they do do a big double selection, but when you take practicality into consideration (2x newborns, width, length, fitting in car etc) it narrows down the selection.  I am starting to get a bump, although it is more noticable in the evenings.  I take weekly belly shots - all in the morning, so you can judge for yourself   If you click on my ticker, it will take you to my homepage with the belly and scan pics.  There are also some moving images on there too which are fun 

Enjoy your 12 week scan!  I can't believe it will be here already!  We have another scan on Saturday.  We wouldn't have it as we only just had one at 13 weeks, but it was a non refundable deposit (£50) so we thought we may as well stick with it - any excuse to see them again!!


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

Great to hear that everybody is feeling happy and healthy!

I had a 28 week scan yesterday to check placenta and growth, all looking really good, placenta is no longer covering my cervix so thats one step closer to a normal delivery, had a great view of baby's face and little button nose, so amazing!! Have another scan in 4 weeks to check there is still plenty of growing room - they have to monitor me because I have a unicornuate uterus so its a little small in there....
Just been to John Lewis and had a little play with a bugaboo cameleon, god I love it!!! really expensive though but my lovely dad wants to buy it for us, how can I refuse.....
Anyway, must get back to munching macadamia nuts, pineapple and toffee  

Take care of yourselves and your little ones
Trusty xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Trusty!  So glad that things are looking up for you!  The scans must be amazing at your stage!  What a great dad you have


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

HI there all!

D's feeling much better I think as regards her cold (though she still coughs in the morning as if she's on 20 a day!) but we think she's teething now - it's a bit early but she's got all the symptoms and I think has two little white stumps showing. She's been really fractious today which is out of character too! Ah well - all part of the joys of motherhood!

Witters - hmm, what a dilemma regarding the pram/pushchair issue - it was difficult to narrow things down for one but must be harder when choice is actually limited. We took fortnightly shots of my growing belly and my DH has animated them (sort of knitted them together) so my belly grows! It's really funny.

Trusty - glad your scan went well, it's so fab to see them isn't it. Also good about the placenta etc.

Hollyanne - bet you're excited about your scan - weirdly it makes me quite emotional when I think back to all that - after each scan I was fine but as the time between scans got longer I was really twitchy. I had two weekly scans til 13 wksat Wessex then NHS one at 19 wks but then didn't have any scans (oh only the one the day before she was born) Thank heavens for the midwife's doppler.

Little - what fantastic news. You take care of yourself now!

Take care of your bumps all.

Poll and


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi All,

I had my Nuchal scan today which was fab!  The baby was moving his arms and legs and was jumping up like witters twin.  The Sonographer kept poking the baby to try and get him in the right position and she wore the baby out and he fell asleep.  I was told to eat some chocolate (not a problem!) and walk around to give the baby a sugar rush so he would move about again so she could see the nuchal fold.  My odds were highly unlikely to have a chromosomal problem (3300/1 & 10,000/1).  The baby was perfect size and you could even count the little finger buds.  My husband said he thinks the baby is a boy from the shape of the pelvis although it really is too early to tell.  Saying that him and the midwife said that it could be a girl from the heartbeat so I guess we will have to wait and see!  Some days I call the baby he and sometimes she!  I think it's nicer that it!

Trusty - What is a bugaboo cameleon?  Is it a toy?

Pol - Glad to hear Daisy is getting better. 

Witters - I love your home page, the pictures are fab.  You are not showing much and as you have twice as much baby as me I guess I will take a while to show.

Take care everyone,

H


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi All 
Just wanted to thank everyone for their congratulations... It's still sinking in to be honest, my main concern are the little episodes of light bleeding which has occurred again this week, just when I was hoping for a full week with out any, still that seems to have subsided again, soooo fingers crossed.

Hollyanne, do you mind if I ask you where you had your Nuchal Scan done, or indeed if anyone else has a local address to the portsmouth area?? all being well I will be 10 weeks this weekend, so I need to think about having this done between now and 13weeks, (According to my doctor) but he didn't have any address details at hand!!!! they do not provide this scan on the NHS in my location!!

Witters
Thank you for your reply to my previous post... It sounds like you are having fun with double buggies!!
I hope you find a solution!!

Just out of interest, did anyone watch that programme last night on, "Breast Feeding"  .... It was amazing to see some women still Breast Feeding their children until 5/7 years old Any comments??

Very Best Wishes
Little


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Witters - Info on the BF classes would be great.  I was looking at expressing milk as well and when I was showing DH the breast pumps he said he will call me Daisy or Ermentrude...what a cheek.  Sorry to hear that the choice for double buggies isn't great, I'm sure you will eventually find what you are looking for.  Cool bump pics.

Little - As for nuchal scan I was told to try Bupa in Havant, but they only scan on a wednesday morning and had been booked for months.  I had my Nuchal scan done at First View in Fareham, it's in the grounds of Cams Hall.  I know that witters also went there for a scan a few weeks ago when she had her scare.  I found them to be excellent, you can have the scan and blood test done there.  I watch a bit of the programme on breast feeding, found some of it a bit odd.

Hollyanne - Glad your nuchal went well, sounds like good odds to me.  I was told to drink some lucozade 1hr before the scan and it seems to make the baby more active.  A bugaboo is a pram....you've yet to enter the joy of looking for a pram....it's a minefield  

Poll - Glad to hear Daisy is better.

Trusty - Glad to hear things are progressing well, good news about your placenta.  Have you decided what pram yet?

Anyway, off to sort out some food.  Our first NCT antenatal class is tonight...wonder what that will be like.

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Alba, I had a quick look for the BF leaflet, but couldn't put my hands on it.  I am planning to sit down at the weekend and organise all my paperwork, so will post you the details early next week when I find them.  I saw that extended BF programme.  It was just weird, especially with the nearly 8 year old.

Little, yes, First View were really lovely.  Very caring and up to date.  They were the one's that gave me the CD with the moving images on.  I have another scan booked tomorrow at the baby ultrasound clinic in Portsmouth. We have vouchers there for the 4D scan too.  Here's the number 0870 458197.

Poll, so happy that Daisy is starting to feel a bit better.  Sorry about the teething, but just think how cute she'll look! 

Hollyanne, yay for your NF test!  Had to laugh at your reaction about eating chocolate!  I would have been the same!  Glad it all went well.

When did/will you start buying things for the baby?  We are thinking it would be good to start to spread the cost, but don't want to tempt fate 

Trusty, how are you?  Still good I hope.


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi ho all

I'm typing onehanded while holdinh D so excuse mistakes!

We had our nuchal scan and bloods at yhe place in Winchester (BMI or something!) They were fab - the doc trained with Sue Ingamelles - what a small world!  There is now a scan place in Whiteley - can't remember name.

Re BF prog - I know it's all natural and all (and I'm solely BF) but OMG a seven yr old!!!!!!

We started buying at about 26 wks but did inherit a lot from brother so not so much to get!  Also (hard tho you'll find it) I'd try to only buy essentials before hand cos then you'll seee what you really need!

Got to go smelly and squinny baby - catch you later to finish

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, I mean essentials, such as furniture, buggies and bouncy chairs etc.  We have not bought anything yet.  Other than my brother who still has a young baby, we are the first in our family, so no hand me downs, so all new with some items times two.  We just don't want to tempt fate, but also feel that it would be easier for us to spread the payments.  I really should start by getting a list together of what we need.  Maybe walking round mothercare was an unnecesary shock to the system   Any help with essentials would be greatfully received


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just thought at pop in and have look, don't have much time as I'm at work.

We didn't start buying things until around 25-26wks. I was ok, but DH was a bit hesitant.

The scan place in Whitely is called LB Healthcare, they have a website with a price list. The woman who does it is called Dawn and she's been a sonographer for quite some time, I think she used to work at Winchester hospital. We had a 4d scan booked there on monday, baby wasn't lying too well so went back yesterday and it still wasn't brilliant. We got to keep both DVD images and the didn't charge us for us. It was really good, but we've decided to call it a day at that.

Little - Have a look at this link on the Fetal Medicine Website, it's where I looked. It lists all the registered NT centres, I think the only ones in our area are Bupa and First View
http://www.fetalmedicine.com/f-4downs.htm

Anyway, nose to the grindstone.

Take care
Alba
-x-


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quicky as I am working.

Little - I had my nuchal scan at St Richards in Chichester.  It is standard proceedure if you are giving birth there (which I am).  That is why we chose to go to St Richards instead of St Mary's because they have better facilities all round (that and my husbands patients are in St Mary's and he did not want to keep bumping into them!).  I live in Bedhampton just outside of Portsmouth so we must be near each other!

Hi everyone else, will write more later.

H


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Witters

See what you mean about essentials (like you say especially with two!) Do you post on the twins board on Bun in the Oven - they'd be able to tell you about what things you need to double up on!

Other essentials I'd say were something to sleep in (we had a crib (slightly bigger version of a moses basket) to start with) We only got our got recently when she was busting out of the crib, something to put clothes in. Daisy's room is my study (or was my study) so has a desk in it which is now the changing table, 

So
Sleeping and bedding
Bath and a couple of towels
Pushchair and carseat
I'd say a rocker or bouncy cradle would be really useful - D's been in her rocker from day one (it lies flat as well as other positions and helps make a change from day and night - good to establish)
A few vests (bodysuits)
A few stretch suits
A jacket/cardi type thing
A hat
Maybe some clothes but tbh when they're really new babygrows are easiest
We also bought D her first teddy cos we were all mushy and wanted her first one to be from us

As for toiletry type stuff I'd keep it totally to a minimum -  nappies (but I was advised to get two types if using disposable cos different types fit different babies - D was a Huggies girl!)
Cotton wool (don't use wipes at first - in fact I rarely use them at all unless out!)
Nappy sacks
Baby bubble bath (though you get a free one in the Bounty pack)
I guess it depends whether you intend to breast feed or not - I was hopeful from the start so invested in breast pads (you'll need A LOT!)and first nursing bras but if you intend to bottle feed then you'll need bottles and all that pariphenelia (sp?) I now express with a pump and am freezing stocks but I only bought that later.

Ermm - think that's about it - you'll get given loads of clothes (we were and it really surprised me, my Mum kept saying we would be and I didn't believe her but it was true)

The rest just depends how far you want to go with a fully blown nursery etc - my study was already painted a nice colour with a plain carpet so we just did some rearranging, my Mum appliqued daisies onto old green curtains and made us matching bedding for the cot. In fact we still have a filing cabinet in the corner!! We decided that the room needed to work for us and that when D was old enough we'd decorate it to suit her.
However, I know it's nice to have a newly done 'proper' nursery too.

Hi to everyone - are we going to arrange a meet up? Alba - I keep eyeing up all the pg women I see wondering if it's you!

Take care
Poll and


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Thought I'd drop a quick line , DH is playing golf and I'm baking cakes, victoria sandwich and lemon butterfly cakes, not for me but DH loves them and bump seems to have a craving for them so what can a girl do!!!  
Measured my waist (well the area where it used to be!) and its a whopping 42inches!! fantastic...!! Had to but some new joggin bottoms yesterday as I've managed in non maternity ones till now, went to H&M and got some nice 3/4 pink ones that are so comfy.

Hope you are all keeping well.

Speak soon
Trusty x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Poll, thanks sooooo much for taking the time to write out that info, it will really help.  I do read up on the twins board, maybe I'll find the time to post the question on there later.  Why didn't you use the wipes?  Allergies or something?  You made some really interesting points, like about the nappies etc.  Thanks again!

Trusty, 42 inches?  Woohoo!!  How exciting!!  I should measure myself just out of interest.  I guess that's the only real way of telling if you are growing.

Hollyanne, I agree that it would be better for you if you didn't keep bumping into DH's patients.  You'd be on edge all the time.

Little, we went for our scan at the baby ultrasound Company in Portsmouth at the weekend.  All is well, but I must say, we were disappointed.  I'm not sure if it was because it wasn't a specific scan, such as a dating, nuchel or anomoly.  We paid £95 and were in there for 5 maybe 10 minutes tops and she was flipping from one to the other so quickly that you couldn't get the chance to see them.  The other scans were all great and they stayed on each one for a minute or two so you could see them moving - not this one!  The photo's were all out of focus too, she really didn't even try to get nice ones for us.  Admittedly, Twin 1 was in an awkward position, but twin 2 is a right poser! Every question we asked, she avoided and wouldn't even take the few seconds to measure them for us.  Anyway, atleast we got to see them and that they are both alive and well.  They haven't changed positions, so must be comfy where they are, even twin 1 which is head down and looks like it's wedged there!!  It is right by my bladder, so no wonder I'm always needing the loo!  We have the 4D booked in April there, so are hoping it will be different attitude with that one.  For general 2D scans, personally I would go to first view - just my opinion...

Alba, I found the info on the breastfeeding workshops.  They are held in the parentcraft room and are run by NCT breastfeeding councellers.  Each session is about two hours (7:30 to 9:30pm) and they recommend you have it between 34 to 37 weeks.  Each session costs £5 per couple.  Dates include (all are Mondays) Feb 27th, March 27th, April 24th, May 22nd and June 26th.  Tell your midwife and she will book you in.


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there again

Witters - they recommend not using wipes at first anyway cos of babes' tender skin and we kind of got used to it - then decided it was much cheaper too! Started to use Huggies Pure wipes (alleged just like water and cotton wool - not if you read the ingredients!) at night and when out but D is one of those babies who seems to get nappy rash really easily and wipes can exacerbate it. Also DH get 'The Ecologist' magazine and some time ago there was an article about wipes and what's in them and what 'grows' once a packet is open - I forget what but it was bad enough for me not to use them now unless out.  I know nappies are bad too for the chemicals etc - not to mention the landfill - once I'm more secure and confident I'm hoping to swap cos I can't take the guilt much longer!

For those of you near enough, I'd really recommend the Wed afternoon ante-natal and aqua-natal sessions at Gosport Leisure centre (Holbrook is it?) It was quite far for me but I went quite a lot cos there wasn't anything over this way. It's run by the Portsmouth midwives (which included my midwife over this way) was 2.30 - 4.30pm and was only £3.05 (free if you didn't go swimming) They have a rolling programme for the ante natal bit (it's only for Mums but I met some new people there and have made friends which I didn't have time to do from the two ante-natal classes offered!) and the breast feeding bit was really good I though (I only went to that (although 'met' it several times) and I had no trouble feeding. Then the second hour was aqua natal also run by the midwives - it's like bizaare synchronised swimming for pg women - really good!

That's my 'commercial' out of the way!

D's teeth seem to be slowly appearing - so she's still waking in the night - five times last night - gulp! I remember back to the days when I was only up once! Still - all part of life's rich pattern - and the smiles she gives me through the day make up for it all!

Better go - she's asleep and I should be sorting washing!

Take care all

Poll


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm new here but I'm not sure whether I'm on the right board!   I am starting IVF at the Wessex, but is this board just for those who are already pg? Apologies if I've ended up in the wrong place!

Anyway, I start my IVF on 14th feb at the Wessex. Hope everyone else's experiences have been positive - they have looked after us so well thus far, so we are hopeful we will get the care (and the outcome!) that we are praying for. 

love

cjd


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi cjd

No - I think it just turned out that way - lots of successful treatments from the Wessex! (I think there is someone else who is starting treatment there who posts) I had my treatment this time last year (in fact got my BFP on Feb 9th) and already have my baby who's nearly 4 months!

Please join us and chat - we'd love to support you.

I think all of us found our experiences of Wessex to be really positive - and not just because of the results!

I'll be thinking of you on Valentine's day as you start off    

Poll


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi CJD,

I was just starting treatment when I found this thread too.  I am now 13 weeks pg.  Please ask any questions about the treatment.  I had a very positive experience and fell pg first time.  I was just saying to my DH last night how IVF seems such a long time ago now.  Good luck for the 14th!

Hi everyone else, I hope you are all well.

H


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi cjd,

This thread started when we were all just starting out our treatment last summer and now we all seem to be pregnant!! So really positive vibes from Wessex.
Good luck with everything, great bunch of ladies on this thread and indeed the whole message board who will all be here to support you.
Wessex made our dreams come true, hope they do the same for you, I'm currently 29 weeks pregnant, and was fortunate that it worked first time for me!

How's everyone else?
I'm starting to get swollen hands and feet because of the extra weight and apparently I've started snoring along with all my other unladylike side effects! how charming  , poor DH is wondering where his real wife has gone!

Loving it!
Trusty xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi CJD!  As everyone else has said, we were just all very lucky and successful with the treatments from Wessex!  Join us and you're bound to be preggo in no time!   Best of luck for the 14th!  

I am currently 15 weeks pregnant with twins.  I developed OHSS with my first IVF treatment and was in hospital  for two weeks with one week in ICU.  I did get better and went on to do a FET or GEEP cycle as they call it.  Well, both embies decided they wanted to stay with me 

Good luck!!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just thought I would sign on and post as it's been a while now but I have been signing on and checking up on everyone!

Well I'm 10 weeks today. Feels quite a nice mile stone to get to although now I'm at the stage where I have to decide where to go for a Nuchal scan. I've taken on board all your notes and called First View today, the lady sounded very nice and even talked me into spending another £100 and having the blood tests as well! I've got a couple of weeks to go yet before they can scan. I also spoke to the BUPA hospital in Portsmouth and she told me that the blood tests were a waste of time so am totally confused now. I'll probably give the Winchester hospitals a call and then make my mind up! 

Other than that I've been having on and off days. ie) one day feeling really sick and then feeling OK the next day. Oh, and my Trousers are now beginning to get a little tight and my waist disappearing!!  

Glad to see everyone else is progressing nicely.
I'll sign on again later on (when I'm back home and not at work   ) but I just couldn't resist saying hello to everyone.

CJD welcome to the group! A great bunch!! And you'll be in safe hands at Wessex. Good luck with your treatment and make sure you keep us all updated.

Kinger
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kinger, congrats for reaching 10 weeks!  We didn't do the nuchel scan, but I've heard that the blood tests along with it will give you more accurate results.  Good luck!!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow! Thanks you lot - what a wonderful bunch of stories, I'll definitely be logging on regularly to see how you're all doing. I've just come back from the Wessex, where we've been shown how to do our injections - scary stuff! Not helped by the fact that I thought the draw-up needle was the one I was supposed to stick in my leg!! Oops!   How embarassing!

Anyway, reading all your success stories (esp those who got lucky first time!) has made me even more excited. I'm determined to be really positive for this cycle and talk about 'when' and not 'if' it works. We start down regging on our wedding anniversary which has to be a positive omen!

Thank you again and good luck to all of you,

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

My first consultation with Wessex is coming around really quickly - it's next week now.  Very exciting!  I'm still not decided between Wessex and one other clinic but have been really encouraged by all your stories and experiences.

Hi CJD - I have my first appointment on the 14th so maybe we will bump into one another?!  If we do go with Wessex then I guess I won't be far behind you.  Good luck for next week.

Hope all is well with everyone and their bumps and babies.

Rachel B xxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Rachel, good luck with your decision - we had to chose between the Wessex and the Woking and decided to go with the Wessex cos we just felt so at home there. But it's such a personal choice isn't it?

However, I am v excited about the no of pg women on this thread - hoping some of that luck will come our way!

love

cjd


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Rachel, best of luck with your decision!

CJD, don't worry, I was getting scared about the draw up needle too!  But then again, I'm used to injecting my horse, so those needles are even bigger than that!  I was so relieved when I was told it was the teeny tiny one!  Did you get the auto inject pen?  That makes things so much easier!


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Witters. Hollyanne, Alba.
Thank you all for the Nuchal Scan details, I hope to go with First View, no one answering the phone at present so I have left a messsage for them to get back to me. 

It's so nice to hear that everyone is getting along well, welcome to the new ladies, I hope you all get positives first time round, best of luck!!

We seem to have quite a thread going now, it's so nice too it's like an extended family!!

Best Wishes Little


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi all

I'm new to FF and I assume you are all having or have had treatment at Wessex. We have tried IUI at Bournemouth hospital and have just undergone our first IVF at Wessex. I was due to go for et today, but none of my eleven eggs fertilised. Got the phonecall yesterday and was absolutely gutted. Have to wait til next week after they've had their meeting to discuss it to find out more, but apparently my eggs weren't mature enough. Not quite sure why they collected them if that's the case, but I do have confidence in them. They have been lovely and I'm just looking forward to starting over again. Can't believe how devestating it is getting the news...I was fully prepared to find that it would fail after et, but not at this stage of the treatment - just so shocked!!! Anyone got any advice as to how to cope with this

x ali x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Little, good luck on the NT testing!  I hope First View call you back soon

Hi Ali!  Welcome to the thread.  So very sorry to hear about your lack of fertilisation   You must be absolutely devistated.  I had 25 eggs and only 5 fertilised, but two of those didn't progress, so we were left with three.  They suggested that next time we looked into ICSI.  Not sure if that could help you?  It is hard to know if your eggs are mature, all you can go by is the E2 levels and the size of the follies and then just hope for the best.  You must be feeling in limbo right now and very upset and unsure of what to do next.  You must be having a follow up appointment, so between now and then, jot down any questions you have and ask them directly.  Remember that each cycle is a different one.  It may just have been a fluke (lets hope so) and the next cycle will be much more successful.  Best of luck and let us know how it all goes


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, yes I do have the auto-inject pen, thankfully. 

Ali, so sorry to hear about your cycle - there are so many things to go wrong with this ivf stuff isn't there, it's just so daunting. Hope they have some answers for you when you go back and that things work out next time.

Take care

love

cjd


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ali, have you spoken to the embryologists?  You can call them or try to arrange a meeting with them.  As the issue was relating to the eggs or sperm and how they acted with eachother, they will beable to tell you far more than the doctors can and are always very open to discussing things in my experience.  I think I dealt with Suzanne the most - another one there who's really nice.


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Little, I called First View on Monday and the lady was lovely. She sold it to me straight away with the info she was volunteering.  She mentioned that it costs £95 for the nuchal scan on it own, but as I was 35 she would also suggest having the blood tests as well which then makes it 195.00. She mentioned that with the scan alone they can be 90% sure of the result and with the blood test they can be 95%. Hope this info helps and I'm sure she'll call soon! When will you be 12wk? I think I'll be going around the 24/25th Feb so I may see you there!!

Ali-d, I'm so sorry to hear your bad news, that must have been quite devastating especially to get so far. I would recommend writing all your questions down as it may be difficult to remember them when you actually go back. I'm thinking of you and I hope the pain heals soon. It's good that they can see you so quickly. I think I had to wait almost a month for my follow up when our first cycle failed, but that was to give me time to get over the disappointment and also for them to get a chance to get together. We're thinking of you.xxx

Hello to everyone else...it's almost the weekend - phew!!!! 

Kinger
xxxxxx


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Kinger
Thank you for your message and info on First View.. I have spoken to them today and they have decided to go with them....my appointment is on the 21 /02/06 so not to far away... I will be 12 weeks on the 19/02/06
so it looks as though we are due around about the same time!! It will be nice to stay intouch we can compare the different stages!!

Hope all is well with everyone
Best Wishes Little


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Girls!

I hope you all had a romantic Valentines day!  I thought I was not showing until I tried to find something to wear out to dinner.  All my clothes made me look fat on the tummy but not pregnant!  I did find an old (but nice) dress that clung in the flattering places but not on the belly!  

I am waiting for my second trimester rush of energy!!!  Has anyone further on than me got this?  I am so fed up with being tired all the time.  I guess it prepares you for the night feeds!

Hope you are all well,

H


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Hollyanne,

2nd trimester rules, I loved it all, I was just starting to show and had a bump but it wasn't big enough to be uncomfortable but was big enough so that everyone could see I was pregnant, I thought I'd feel that way for the rest of the pregnancy   but no! bump is huge now and can't walk far, feet are swelling, have sausage fingers, have heartburn and am out of breath all the time!!!   I still LOVE being preggers though!!!! On the plus side I don't think I've shed any hair for about 3 months so have a lions mane of ginger hair, its wonderful and now only 9 weeks until I meet trustette!
So look forward and enjoy those fab few months

Hope everyone else is doing ok and had a fab valentines day  

Trusty x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Trusty, you must put your EDD in your siggy   I keep forgetting how far along you are.

Hollyanne, I feel so much better now I'm in the second tri.  Although I must say I still feel tired.  I can make it to 10pm now though which is a bonus!  I am eating easier now too  - even got some veg down me!

Hey, it's my birthday today!  Started off with a m/w appointment which was non eventful - the best kind!  The little en's were playing games with the doppler, but we heard just enough to know they were ok.


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Witters - Happy Birthday!  I am having my 30th in April which is not going to be the champagne festival I always imagined!  Perhaps a fruit smoothie will do.  I am glad you are feeling better and the twins are fine.

Trusty - I am glad you enjoyed your 2nd trimester.  I am looking forward to the fab hair!

Take care

H


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, I've been following your pg stories on this thread with great interest - and more than a bit of hope that I'll be following soon! I'm so hoping that we get lucky first time round, I don't know where I'd find the strength to go through all this again if this one didn't work.  

Anyway, started my jabs on Tuesday. First one was a breeze and I was wondering what all the fuss was about - this was going to be fine, I thought. Then I had the second one yesterday and that really really hurt!! Think my dh must have hit a nerve! So now I'm really nervous about having another one tonight, which I know is not going to help!

So, I'm really hoping this all works. Anyone got any top tips on how a needle-phobic copes with daily injections?!

love for now

cjd
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, many positive vibes to you!  
Are you on the buserelin shots at the moment?  I found those to be the worst.  They sting a little, then itch and come up in a red, raised lump.  All these things are a normal reaction.  Are you injecting in your thigh?  I found I sometimes caught a thread vein and it would bleed.  Stopped quickly, but always annoyed me.  It then became a challenge to avoid them! 

You have the auto inject pen right?  What I did was to pinch the skin I was about to inject into, line up the autoinjector so it was at a right angle, then apply enough pressure to align it and then click.  I would hold it in position for the count of 15 to 20, then gently release the pinch, then the pressure of the autoinjector and finally slide it out, keeping it at a right angle.  I would then apply a little pressure for a few moments with a cottonwool disc.  Try not to stretch the skin as that will cause friction and therefore may bruise.  I managed to do most of mine with no bruising the way I described.  Also, alternate legs and once you get onto the stims as well, do one in one leg and the other in the other leg.


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi CJD,

Good luck with your treatment.  I coped by taking one step at a time.  I congratulated myself on doing the first injection and then on successfully down regging etc.  Each step you get through means they are gathering information about how you react to the drugs etc which will help in the future if you did have to have another cycle.  Even if you were unsuccessful you might get a frostie which means you would not have to go through everything again from the start.  I was very lucky to go through the whole treatment well but it really helped to celebrate each hurdle.

I was not worried about injections but even I found it tough some days.  I think the quicker you do it the better as there is less time to worry.  Also if I thought it might hurt I pinched myself a few times to get used to a bit of pain, I always new it never hurt more than a pinch and some days you can not feel it at all!  They are never going to be agony, although some sting abit.  I have read that some people like to reward themselves with a nice chocolate or biscuit after each injection!  As they say "A spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down........"  Be brave and just think it will be worth it in the end.  I must say that 3 months down the line I have forgotten all about the injections.  DH and I made a video diary about our IVF and I am glad because already it seems so long ago.  I must watch it soon, I bet I look like a professional nurse by the end!

Good luck!!!!!

H


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi CJD  

Well done on getting the first injections done! I absolutely hate needles, even from the injector gun so my DH did it for me. I had mine in my tummy and couldn't really feel anything. If you sit up straight you should be able to pinch an inch or so to the left or right of the tummy button and then Paul use to put the gun against the skin and fire away. Couldn't feel a thing and it's just as effective as doing it in the leg but the skin is a little softer. Give it a go and see how you get on, you can always resort back to your leg. 

I had my first midwife appointment yesterday, and I have to say my midwife is absolutely lovely. Almost like a cuddly grandma. Had all the blood tests etc and then got to hear the heart beat. It was lovely to hear it but I'm sure she was waiting for me to blub but luckily I was strong!! It was loud, strong and regular.
I've got a 11.5week scan on Monday with the Woman's survey on Monday so I'm looking forward to seeing what changes have occurred in a month. I think now it should have fingers and toes.

Witters -   for yesterday. Did you do anything nice and did you have a lovely day? x

HollyAnne,  I feel just like you. I'm always tired in the evenings and can't wait till I 'supposedly' start blooming. My hair looks dry and messy. BOOH! And I seem to be losing my waist by the day. I put on some different work trousers today (ones that I haven't worn for a month or so) and couldn't get the button done up! I'm using button extenders now!! can't wait for a bump to start showing so everyone knows I have an excuse and I'm not just getting fat!!

Speak to you all soon
Kinger
xxxxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies and tips - I will put some of these into practise! I feel really squeamish about injecting into my tum but if it hurts less I might just try it. 

Also good to know that the raised bump and red itchy skin is perfectly normal - did freak me out a bit!

Keep getting fatter you guys - I'm right behind you!!!!

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Guys

Am at my Mum's dial-up so will post properly on my return.

Just to add my tips for cjd - I agree the tummy was easier - I started on hip/thigh but tummy much better. Also, I did my injections myself - DH helped put the autoinjector together but he's a bit needle phobic - was absolutely fine as I knew when to expect the injection - maybe you could try that!

D's fine at her Granny's but sadly having MEGA disrupted nights - I'm a wreck as DH is at home so I can't even get him to do some of the getting up. Hopefully she'll be better in her own bed!

Take care all

Poll


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi guys

With the injections...for what it's worth, I too found the stomach a whole heap more bearable (possibly due to so much padding! lol) my dh did my injections and I used to lie flat on my back for them (no rude comments please!   ) I found that lying down meant the pressure was just right and I didn't move at all, meaning they were less painful...that might help!

By the way...after my initial 'immature egg' fiasco, I now have to wait till the 15th of March for a follow up consultation where Dr Ingamells (is that how you spell it) wants to speak with us. Is that normal or should I be worried that she's going to tell us we're never going to have babies! I'm worried!!!!

Keep smiling and good luck all you preggers gals....it gives me faith in wessex that's for sure!



xxx ali xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, just to add, DH always prepared the shots for me, but I actually did them.  I found it much easier that way.  I never was brave enough to try my tummy, I just stuck to my thigh.  Might be worth trying both though.

Poll, I hope Daisy will let you get some sleep soon.  It must be so hard and frustrating, especially if it is just you getting up.

Ali, you will be in safe hands with Sue Ingamells.  She is very, very good at her job and will answer all of your questions thoroughly.  We had a follow up with her after the OHSS and went in with a really bad outlook.  We spent quite a while talking things through and asking questions as to why things happened.  We even got a little near the mark at times venting our feelings, but she completely understood and gave us her honest opinion, in some cases apologising on behalf of her collegues as things weren't done quite right.  That filled me with confidence as the medical profession always stick together.  Now you have had one round of IVF, they know how you responded to that protocol, so at your appointment, you will talk about what they can adjust to make you more responsive.  They may put you on metformin as that helps with egg quality, they may suggest ICSI, they may just adjust the doseage of drugs.  Just because you didn't have the response we were all hoping for doesn't automatically make this the end of the road.  Go along to the meeting with all your questions, comments and feelings written down.  I'm sure you will come out with a new lease of life again


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks again, had my 3rd injection last night - still went for the leg but dh was much quicker this time so I didn't have time to get tense! Didn't hurt a bit! Still far too squeamish to go for the tummy - or to do it myself, but dh told me last night he may have to do an over-nighter with work in a couple of weeks so I'm going to have to do my own jab!  Help!

So, might have to start getting a little braver and doing it myself!

As for the comments about Dr Ingermells, I can only add that I have always found her wonderful - very caring but also very honest. And she gets actively involved in her patients' care so I wouldn't see it as 'bad' that you get to have a meeting with her, Ali. As Witters said, write everything down and fire away - she answered so many questions for us on our first meeting with her and was the one who diagnosed the 'real' problem for us (the NHS had been treating me for PCOs, which I don't have!  ). So I have 100% faith in her and the clinic.

Hope you get some good news.

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Ali-d,

I wouldn't be too dis-heartened that you have to wait a month for your followup! The secretary got it wrong when she booked me in for my follow-up a week after I called up to say my first attempt was negative. After I was given this date I called the clinic up and asked them whether they would have had time to get together and assess my notes and it was at this stage they said they usually like a month so they can be thorough and make sure they have had a chance to all get together and go over your notes

We went armed with questions and a little attitude    (to be honest) and our meeting with with Dr Masson. I've got to admit once we got into the room he was really lovely and said he was disappointed to be seeing us again and seemed really genuine. He also had notes from everyone who had dealt with us and from this they could work out that my egg quality was terrible. They put me on Metformin, and a 2nd attempt later and we got our BFP.

Sue Inglemells is absolutely fantastic, and Iknow she will answer any questions you have honestly.

Good Luck
Kinger


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Witters, CJD, Kinger

WOW! I am overwhelmed by your responses....almost to the brink of tears! You have all made me feel so much more positive about the whole thing! Thank you SO much....I'm actually really looking forward to it now! Hopefully by then I'll be less balloon like too - I am SO bloated and have little spots all over my face and body - really nice!!!! I assume it's something to do with the drugs leaving the system! I just hope it goes quickly!

Thanks so much

xxx ali xxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, in need of some support tonight. On Day 6 of down-regging, period overdue by 2 days, feel so bloated my jeans barely do up and my boobs are too painful to touch (sorry, tmi!). Plus I cannot stop crying - all the time, and just feel so so low. This is awful. 

Is this normal? Am I going mad? How long does it last? Is stimming better or worse? Is this all worth it?   

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, sorry you are feeling so emotional right now   Down regging can do just that as it is messing around with your natural hormones (zero'ing them out)  All is a completely normal reaction.  Personally, I didn't have many problems with down regging, but have heard of people that do.  Stimming was harder for me, especially near the end, but then I did hyperstimulate, so don't go comparing yourself to me, hopefully nobody else will have to go through all that.  Just know that when I was at the hospital, nobody knew what to do with me as it was so rare, so it's unlikely that you will have a similar reaction 

I think I've been having round ligament pain.  I'm also having a few days of dark brown spotting alongside it.  Alba, Trusty, is this a normal combination or should I be worried?


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

CJD

Don't worry - it's all normal + I found stimming better tho i did get mild ohss after ec but drink lots of water and you'll avoid it. 

try to smile - just think of the end result....

It didn't work for us and we were gutted but you do pick yourself up and move on - we have to or we'd go mad!

good luck - thinking of you

xxx ali xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, how are you today?

I called my MW yesterday and she arranged a scan for this morning.  We are now back from.  All is absolutely fine.  We instantly saw both HB's which is such a relief.  As usual, twin 2 was very good.  She did all the measurements that they do in the anomoly scan and all was perfect.  Twin 1 was living up to it's standard and was awkward, but she got some measurements and from what she got, all was fine.  She asked us if we wanted to know the sexes, but both stood sure and said no.  After watching them, I think that it will be a while before I start to feel them as they seem to be having more fun kicking each other!!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Witters, that's great news!  I had a 12wk scan yesterday and it was amazing seeing  little arms and legs. Mine was jumping all over the place and then settled down and fell asleep just when they wanted to get another measurement from another angle. I had to cough, sit up and move around to try and wake little wriggler up! It was lovely to see everything was ok. We don't want to know the sex either. Although I hate calling it 'IT' so I do refer to it as 'him' but only as a figure of speech!

Speak to you all soon
Kinger


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Currently 12wks.1 day....Had Nuchal Scan at First View this morning...the good news is that everything is fine with the baby.... my results for Downs are very encouraging for a nearly 40 year old.... they work out at the equivalent of a 25 year old so I was thrilled to bits with that.......BUT and a big.. BUT.....  They found a fibroid  which has grown with the pregnancy....... it's size is as follows..63 x 57 x 39.mm ...fortunately it is growing on the outside of the wall of the womb...I actually felt it last night and had been aware of something but I thought it was my bowel... I have been suffering with really bad constipation......The ladies at the clinic have said that it hasn't effected the baby....the baby measures 65mm which is good for 12 WKS...They have reassured me that everything is fine and that it is more common than you think in pregnancy for fibroids to grow because of the increased blood supply....it doesn't stop you from worrying though... They have asked me to make an appt with the midwife to give me further reassurance.... It was fantastic to see the baby and they told me not to go away and worry myself but that is easier said than done... I just pray to god that everything Will be okay??

Witters, I too have had brown spotting...on and off .

Speak to you soon
Best wishes Little


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

All these scans today!

Kinger, how cute that you saw 'him' (  )  awake and asleep.  The 12week scan is so much better than earlier ones isn't it?  They really look like babies rather than just blobs.  Glad to hear that all looks OK.

Little woohoo!  On the NT scan results!  That's great!  Sorry about your fibroid   I have heard of a few girls who have had this.  All have continued absolutely fine.  I think one had to have it drained or removed or something as it grew quite big, but nothing that effected the pregnancy.  Oh, and 65mm is great at 12 weeks.  At my 13w scan, mine were 64mm and 65mm.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I think I felt a baby yesterday!  I felt some definate tapping in a place that seems very possible for a foot :mrgreen:  I seemed to have missed the fluttering part that people describe.  I wonder if I'll feel anything today...


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

How onderful that must have been Witters.  

It's very exciting. How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I'll be 18 weeks on Saturday.  You should beable to see my ticker in my siggy, then if you click on it, you can see scan and belly pics too


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry about that, I was being totally dippy! Can I blame it on hormones?   Seems to be happening quite abit for me lately. DOH!


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

My laptop broke so I have not been on for a while.

Witters - Glad the twins are okay, I have been feeling gentle movements and wonder if it is early baby kicks!  I suppose I will have to wait to to see if they gets stronger.

Little - Glad all was well with your little one.  It's a shame about the fibroid I don't know much about them but it sounds like they are reasuring you well.  Try not to worry.

Kinger - Glad you baby was fine too, mine was wriggling and kicking in my 12 week scan too.

CJD - I hope you are coping well.  Things pick up when you start stimming as they are putting the hormones back.  Take care.

I have bought some maternitly clothes!  It is way too early as I don't have a bump but it's nice to know they are in the wardrobe (Any excuse to shop)!!!  I am getting a bit of a bulge and my waist bands are starting to cut in so it won't be long before I will need them.

I am seeing my Obstetrician on Tuesday, I hope he scans me so I can try to see if we are having a boy or a girl!  I am not patient like you Witter!!!!  I NEED to know!!!!!

I hope you are all well,

H


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Well had a bit of drama yesterday evening, went to the loo and when I wiped myself I found blood, flippin nightmare, sounds funny but for a start I thought it was because Id drunk a whole bottle of cherryade!!  so didn't panic, then realised that it was blood but not really heavy, kept v calm and called M/W, straight upto hospital which luckly is only 5 mins away and baby was kicking all the way up so I wasn't too worried, they hooked me up on foetal minitor and alll well,had a look around and bleeding eased and had gradually gone brown and stopped today, had to have the steriod injections incase I went into premature labour - I'm 31.5 weeks so had to be safe, anyway all ok now and was discharged at 9pm this evening. I'm really amazed at how calm I was, i just had a gut feeling that everything would be ok, just need little 'un to hang on for at least another 6 weeks please! Have decided to pack my hospital bag just incase now!

Anyway looking forward to sleeping in my own bed, although I did hear 2 women giving birth and it was really lovely, also had room to myself and telly and phone and nice trifle for my dinner  

Anyway you chicks sound scantastic  

Take care
Trusty xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Trusty, you poor thing!  I know exactly what that is like.  It's awful to look in the pan and just see the water all red.  Glad you didn't panic.  It's a weird scenario isn't it?  I never panic at my scares either.  DH was doing it all for me!  Was your DH ther or were you on your own?  Good to hear you were well looked after and all is OK.  As you don't have a ticker, I was wondering how many weeks you were, then you said 31 and I was amazed!  Where did that time go?  Which hospital were you at?  It sounds like the room I was in when I was first admitted for OHSS in the Royal Hants.  I could also hear someone giving birth, although it wasn't that nice as she was screaming for what seemed like hours - infact it was hours!

Hollyanne, how cool if you are feeling early movement!  I have been really trying to watch out for it, but nothing until the other day and now I have felt it a good few times each day.  Such an amazing thing.  Best of luck on finding out the gender!  Just remember it is still very early to tell.  I hope you have a non-shy baby!

Kinger,   don't worry!  You could use the excuse the siggies don't show up when you reply 

Alba, how are you doing?  If Trusty is 31 weeks already, you must be getting close too!


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, I've had this cold/flu thing and it's completely floored me...added complication of asthma....I've got loads to catch up on, it'll take me ages.

Poll - I laughed that you keep looking at pregnant ladies and wondering if it was me, I keep looking at babies in prams and wondering if it's Daisy   Thanks for all the info on what to buy for the first few weeks, a friend also told me to buy two different brands of disposable nappies to see what suits baby best.  My midwife gave me info on the Gosport ante-natal & aqua-natal classes.  It set me wondering who your midwife was, mine is called Olwyn.  Hope Daisy is ok.

Witters - Thanks for the info on the BF classes.  I found out yesterday we have a specific breastfeeding session on our NCT antenatal classes next thursday. Sorry to hear about your scare, glad you got the scan and things were ok.  I had some spotting until about 7weeks, but a friend of mine had spotting on and off until 20 weeks or so. That's great that you can feel them moving, I felt movements around 17wks.  I felt it for a few days before I really believed that's what it was, it was a shame DH couldn't feel it because I thought it was exciting.  

cjd - Welcome to our little thread, like everyone has said our little group at wessex has just been very luck and most of us have ended up pregnant.  Hope the injections are going ok, being emotional is normal because IVF is emotional, never mind adding the messing about with hormones bit.  Hope your period has turned up/turns up soon. The best advice I can give is take it one step at a time, that's what kept us sane throughout the process.

hollyanne - Good news on the maternity clothes, better to have bought them beforehand than to suddenly find out you can't get into any of your clothes and have to do a panic buy and find nothing.  Good luck on finding out the sex, you may get lucky.  We've asked at the last 3 scans and the results and inconclusive.  They have all given us an idea, but couldn't be sure. I have another scan at 34 weeks (9 mar) so we will see then.

trusty - Sorry to hear about your scare, so glad that it worked out ok in the end and that everything is ok.  Sounds like the hospital treated you well.

Kinger - Glad your 12wks scan went well.  The baby was sleeping when we first arrived for ours, so I had to move around like you so we could get some better pics. DH was memorised. I thought it was odd that it was moving around so much but I couldn't feel it, but I suppose it's still so small.  Your midwife sounds lovely.

rachel b - Hope your Wessex consultation went well.  Good luck with your treatment where ever you decide to go.

little - How was your scan at First View? Can't believe you are 12wks.

ali d - So sorry to hear things didn't go well.  It is devastating when it doesn't work first time, make sure you give yourself time to recover emotionally before trying again.  Make sure you ask all the questions you want to at the follow up meeting.  We felt Wessex always had a positive and at our follow up meeting with Dr Ingamells, she was concerned about the two of us and were we ready to start again emotionally...they'll look after you don't worry. 

I had a minor panic because my fingers started to swell badly last weekend, that combined with my already high BP can be pre-eclampsia. Called Blakes Maternity Centre and they told me to come straight in. Checked my urine and BP, thank god everything was ok. The midwife visited at home on monday, again everything was fine.  She said that will be it for the rest of the pregnancy and my feet will probably now swell, then perhaps my face....sounds attractive, no wonder they say the middle part of pregnancy is the best  
I will be 32wks on sunday, can't quite believe it  My bump is still pretty small, and everyone thinks I am only around 5mths pregnant, rather than 7.  I don't mind as the size of the baby is fine and I can still sleep ok because I'm not too big.  The only thing that is getting worse is heartburn, I'm constantly stocked up with gaviscon 

Sorry for the huge post, just catching up.

Hope everyone has a great weekend  

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Alba, what fabulous personals!!  Sorry you had a pre-eclampsia scare, that must have been awful.  Glad the swelling is just normal pregnancy related.  Lets just hope it gets no worse as I bet it will become uncomfortable.


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey!

Alba, Good to hear from you.  Glad you are feeling better.

I thought I would just check that my ticker is working.  I have not had one before so thought I should catch up!

I hope everyone is well,

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Beautiful Holly!  I must say, you are further along than I thought!  Where does the time go?  You may very well be lucky on finding out the gender!!  So excited for you!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, sorry haven't posted for a few days - very tired. Thanks for all your reassurance and good wishes. My period turned up on Tuesday which was _such _a relief! (How weird is that - being happy that your period arrives!). I went for my down-reg test yesterday and all is fine so I start stimming on Wednesday. Hurrah!

Had a quick question for you more experienced IVF girlies - I've been having sharp pains in both my ovaries for the last few days. I mentioned it to the nurse yesterday and she was a bit concerned as she said nothing should be happening down there and I shouldn't feel anything until I start stimming. She said if it carried on I should mention it again next Friday when I go for my next blood test.

Has anyone else had this? I seem to remember somebody telling me buserelin can cause cysts on your ovaries but I don't know when this would happen - is this what I can feel? Is it serious? Sorry, I'm being such a worrier but everything is so scary first time around!

Hope you are well - pregnancies all seem to be progressing well which is great news and gives me such hope. Another friend of mine has also contacted me today to say she's just got pg on her first go of ICSI so I'm feeling very positive today. My turn next!

love

cjd (and yes, I am turning into a mad cow now!!!)
xxx


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

CJD, 

Just a quick note! I did get pains in one side and as I had had a cyst there before I was worried I had it again.  When they scanned me I mentioned it and they said there was nothing there and everything was fine.

I hope you are well,

H


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Witters,
Thank you for your reply and Hug!! Pleased to hear that everything is good with you and the Twins, I had a look at your latest Scan Pics.....they are great!!... it is so reassuring to be able to see them......Well I managed to get to see the midwife, she has managed to get me in to see the consultant for tomorrow AM..... so I will wait to digest what his findings are... Ref the Fibroid....the midwife came to see me at home on Friday to make up my White Notes etc....she seems nice enough...although she probably won't be there for the birth...apparently it just depends who is on duty that particular day!!! as to who delivers the baby, it's a shame really because it would be soo nice to have the same one... all the way through right to the end but never mind!! I will keep you informed as to what happens next....

Hi Alba,
Thank you for your reply, sorry to hear that you haven't been to good, there are so many things going around at the moment, DH had something similar to you, but he is over the worst of it now!! I hope the swelling situation settles down... there is always something to worry about isn't there.....Ref my 12 wk scan
last week..there is a post a few pages back... the results for the N/T test were great for my age and the baby is doing well.... but one of my fibroids has grown quite large 65 x 57 x 39 mm !!.. it has now left the uterine 
cavity and is just up under my belly button I can feel it especially when I lay down at night... so my Womb is 
a very strange shape at the moment!! I shall be seeing the consultant tomorrow to see how he wants to 
manage it....

I hope everyone else is doing just fine and I am sending you all a big  and lots of special wishes
Little


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning

Just a quick one from me as D is sleeping and as usual I should be sorting washing or some such mundane task (how I'll miss them - go back to work in three weeks!) 

CJD - I can't remember when it started but at some point in my treatment I got sharp pains in my left side (I guess ovary area) This continued throughout the entirety of my pgy - every scan I had they looked but could see nothing - I was convinced at first it was ectopic - that's once I'd stopped worrying about cysts etc. I guess as long as you keep mentioning it when you're there they'll have a look and tell you what's what.

Hi to everyone else - lovely to hear how your pgies are progressing - it's sooo exciting. I met up with a pg friend last week (who I'd not seen for 6 yrs) She's got four weeks to go and it was weird - I found myself feeling a little jealous! Odd as I was there with little D! Maybe we should have a go at another one - still got five little frosties waiting - mind you, if I don't get a better night's sleep soon.............. 

Take care all - will do proper personals (one day!)

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Little, yes, unless you pay £5,000 for a private midwife, you will just get who is on duty at the time.  If shifts change, you will get another one.  It is a bit of a shame, but totally understandable really.  In my experience, they are all really nice and will help you through it.

CJD, I must admit, I don't recall any pains until I started to stim.  Just remember though that you will be more aware of your body right now, so notice a lot more.  Definately keep mentioning it whenever you meet or speak to someone.  It would be great if they could scan you quickly as that will give you the best answer.  The very best of luck for this cycle, we are all here cheering you on!!

Poll, so, you're starting to get broody again huh?   Pregnancy, labor and newborns can't be that bad then 


Hollyanne, today is the day!!  I hope they can scan you and many open leg vibes to your baby if they do!!  Report back as soon as you know!  My vote is a girl 

Hi Alba, Trusty and everyone else 

I had yet another scare at the weekend.  I dread them now as it always happens then!  I went for my midnight pee, all was fine.  got into bed and thought I'd leaked urine.  Grabbed a tissue and thought nothing of it.  A few minutes later, I rolled over and thought I'd pi$$ed myself!  Again I wiped but even in the dark I could see it was a contrast to the white tissue.  On goes the light, sure enough blood.  I stuffed myself with lods of tissues and called the hospital who had me in straight away,  Blood tests and standard tests were fine.  The doppler showed atleast one if not two (or more, they were everywhere!) heartbeats so I was allowed to go home.  I went in for another scan yesterday just to check it out and all was fine.  In fact both babies were the most active yet.  I also felt them alot yesterday.  Still getting used to that!  Nobody has any clue why this keeps happening.  We feel bad as we might be wasting their time, but they insisted we always call and never to get complacent.


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies - pains seemed to have stopped now, it could well be just me being hyper-sensitive to everything in my body at the moment. Start stimming tomorrow and have my first scan on 8th March, will mention it before if it happens again. 

Definitely on the 'down' of the emotional rollercoaster at the moment - even tempted to cancel my treatment completely on Sunday cos I couldn't cope with the thought of it not working. Thought it may be better not to try than to have to deal with a failed cycle. What a coward.  

Witters, sorry to hear you are having such a stressful pg - us 'IVF' girls should really be spared any of this worry once we're pg but our bodies just don't seem to want to help us do they?! The doctors and nurses are right though - never feel like you're wasting their time. Better to be safe then sorry. Take care and love to everyone else. This whole things takes so long doesn't it - waiting, waiting, waiting. I just want to be pg!

love

cjd
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck CJD!!!  You can do this, we're right here behind you


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hang in there CJD........it could be worth in the end and try and remain positive!!

If you need to sound off or let some steam off   feel free so chat to us. We've all been through it. I've had two attempts at this and I have to admit the 1st time round was so alien that you just don't know what to expect. I ended up with quite bad headaches and nose bleeds but I think that was all down to anxiety. 2nd time round, I was deffinately more relaxed about it and there were no surprises.

Good luck with the stimming  . Are you on menupor? 
Oh and how are the injections?

Kinger
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good morning ladies!

Hope all is goin well with you all.  Friday is here already, these weeks are whizzing by!


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hurrah for Friday! 

     
And my best mate is coming down to visit me for the weekend so we can do girly baby things, I'm so excited! 

Only 3 weeks left of work for me toooooo

Hope you are all well and have a great weekend!

Trusty xx


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I met my consultant on Tuesday, he was very nice and gave me a quick scan.  All is well with baby.  The scan was quick and on a fairly old machine so no chance of seeing the sex.  At last I have a tiny bump and today I am even wearing my maternity trousers!!!

Trusty - I bet you can't wait to finish work!  Have a great weekend with your friend.

CJD - Hang in there things will get better.

Witters - Sorry about your scares, You sound very calm about everything.  I am glad to hear the twins are fine.

Hi everyone else!

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Trusty, sounds like you have a fun weekend planned!  Do you have much more that you need to get for the baby?

Hollyanne, glad your appointment went well and baby is doing fine.  The u/s machines are not terribly good in hospitals are they?  I think at the Royal Hants, they must have a good, new one for detailed scans (such as the anomoly 20 week scan) and the older, less clear ones as a general check.  I guess I will find out in a couple of weeks time.  I was very spoilt with the First View one, that was extremely clear.  How great that you are in your maternity trousers.  They are so much more comfy aren't they?  Ever since about 17 weeks, my belly seems to have been on a growth spurt.  I love my little bump - as does DH!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, well I'm on day 4 of stimming now - and my legs are really beginning to feel sore now from all these injections! (No, still haven't been brave enough to try my tummy, so my thighs now look like I've done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!). 

Went for my first stimming blood test yesterday and everything's fine. Even managed not to be a wuss at the blood test - the nurse made me laugh by giving me a sperm to hold!!! No, not a real one - a squeezy sperm with a smiley face, to make my vein come up! Anyone else had this experience at the Wessex?! I was laughing so hard I barely felt the needle go in - never thought sperm would make me so happy!    

I'm feeling very positive today and have good vibes that I'm going to get lucky first time. Please please please let me get lucky first time! Just over a week til EC for me - I know the 2ww is hell, but at least then I'll know - and that's what I want, I want to know if I'm going to have my Christmas babies.  

Hope you're all well. 

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Hope you have all had a good weekend 

I've had a busy weekend.  Went to my first NCT nearly new sale...it was chaos...thankfully someone had said to go early as everyone queues outside and I managed to pick up a few things.  We also ordered a new car as our old car isn't very practical at all, and we also bought some nursery furniture....all in all it's been a very expensive weekend.

We had out breastfeeding class with the NCT antenatal classes last week, it was really good with loads of info.  Tomorrow it's the women only session for 2hrs, we are all wondering what we will be talking about that the men don't get to hear....someone said all the gory bits  

Witters - Sorry to hear you had another scare, at least you and the babies are fine, that's all that matters  

Hollyanne - Can't believe you didn't get a good picture on your scan, typical, when you want to know you can't find out.  I agree with witters that the scanner at Royal Hants is great, such a shame they aren't all the same quality.  Are you getting another scan at 20wks?

Trusty - Hope your girly weekend went well, bet you did loads of baby shopping.  Only three weeks to go at work, I'll be right behind you, I finish on 31st March.  Are you planning to go back to work?

Little - Good news about your NT scan results.  Hope everything is ok with the fibroid. At least the consultant is monitoring you.

CJD - Good luck with the stimming. I laughed out loud about the squeezy sperm they gave you at wessex.

A big   to poll and kinger.

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

CJD, hope the stimming is still going well and your legs aren't too sore.  I too was wimpy and stuck to my legs   They soon recover.  How cute that they took your mind off the needle with Mr. Sperm!  I never saw him.  I feel like I missed out now   Glad they are treating you well.

Alba, wow!  That does sound like an expensive weekend!  What car did you get?  I can't believe how close you and Trusty are now!

How's everyone else?

We're doing well.  DH felt a kick on Friday night.  He was in his element!!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho everyone

Glad to hear everyone sounding so chirpy - I am too but I suspect it's hysteria owing to lack of sleep - D's turning out to be one of those babies who has long and tough teething. Still she's now taking the bottle in the daytime and has started solids three days ago. Aaah - my liddle gurl is growin' up!

Got to go back to work in two weeks - gulp. Time appears to be against me - it's just flying by.
I'm off to see Doc Ingamelles on Wednesday afternoon - it's going to be weird going to Wessex again though.

cjd - glad to hear you sounding so positive. BTW you're not being a wimp about injecting in your stomach cos it's far easier in the tummy - my legs got sore so I switched to the tummy and wondered why I hadn't used that all the time.

Alba - hope you enjoyed the new purchases - it makes it seem so real doesn't it? It doesn't stop either - we didn't have any toys at all for D for ages but now have a few, and a playpen (can really recommend if you have room though not essential yet of course!) Ours folds flat and is on wheels - also has three levels so you don't have to bend down so far! Got to get a highchair soon too! It's never-ending!

Hi to Holly, Trusty and Witters - hope you're enjoying your pgies! (That's short for pregnancies not piggies!!)

Poll


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your good wishes - I hope I can start buying baby stuff soon, it's so exciting!

Poll, being really nosey - are you going back to the Wessex to start another cycle? I just wondered how long you had to wait until you could have another one? (I know I'm getting a bit ahead of myself, but I really want a big family and know I haven't got much time  . So just interested, that's all!)

Had my second blood test today and got to squeeze the sperm again! They even gave me a cream to dull the pain in my arm - I am such a wimp! They told me my blood results from Friday were perfect - I was very proud of myself!!   

May try injection in my tummy tonight - but still not sure! My legs are so sore now though I don't think I can cope with many more in my legs. May start injecting them in dh's legs for the next few days - do you think that would work?!!    It would certainly stop my legs from feeling sore wouldn't it!  

Well, scan on Wednesday - v excited! My right ovary is really starting to ache now (takes my mind off the pain in my leg!), so I'm hoping for good things on Wednesday!

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

CJD - Can't believe you got to squeeze the sperm twice and I never saw it....really jealous now    Good luck for the scan on wednesday and the ache in your ovary is a good sign fingers crossed for you.

poll - Buying the bits and pieces does make it seem real, and also kind of scary as well. I'm trying not to go too mad buying too much, but it's difficult to control yourself, especially when the baby clothes are so cute.  I can't wait to start buying coloured clothes instead of cream   Sorry to hear Daisy hasn't been so good with teething, hope you get a better night's sleep soon.

Witters - Glad your DH felt the baby kicking makes them feel part of it a bit more.  As for cars, where do I start....DH currently drives a boxster, he's had the car for 3 years and loves it, so he's wrestled long and hard with the decision of whether to keep it or swap it for something a bit more practical.  He dragged me along for a test drive in a BMW 530 Sport, which he has put a deposit down on it, he says that's about as practical as it gets  He's already warned me when the baby is old enough, he's swapping it for a sports car again.....boys and their toys  

I'm really wound up about my MIL this evening, don't know if it's hormones or not, but she really got to me so I'm about to let off some steam.  Both our parents live around 450 miles away from us, so they don't just pop in for a visit they come and stay.  DH wanted to lay some wooden flooring in the nursery, and as FIL is retired asked him if he could help and we'd pay for his flight.  FIL said yes, but MIL has said she wants to come down as well, but I will still be at work, she won't drive any of our cars and DH and FIL will be working, what will she do during the day?  I also feel it's unfair on my parents who won't come down and get to see the bits and pieces we've bought for the baby, and knowing my MIL she will go back and wax lyrically about everything to my parents.  I'm so annoyed as we are very self sufficient and this is the only time we've asked for help....anyway, rant over.....

Anyway, hopefully the nursery furniture will be here on thursday, now all we need to do is paint the room and buy a few more bits and pieces....any excuse to shop.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Poll, sorry that you and Daisy are going through troublesome teething.  That's a part of growing up that isn't fun.  Enjoy your time at Wessex tomorrow - am I right in thinking you are taking Daisy to show her off and thank the Wessex team for helping you get your dream?  Sorry you are going back to work.  That must be hard and horrible.  What will you do with Daisy?  Are you going back full time?

CJD, I'm jealous too!  Good luck with your next appointment tomorrow.  I wonder if you'll bump into Poll?  Sounds like yo are right on track so far   Sorry your leg is getting sore.  I found the higher up I went, the better.  

Alba, sorry about the MIL situation.  I can understand your feelings on this one.  Things are never easy are they?  Hopefully she will make herself useful and do the housework or something.  Your DH sounds like mine.  He seem to like collecting cars   We have an Elan which is the sporty, unpracticle 2 seater, 3 generations of Jaguar XJ's.  Yes, two of them do need to be sold!  Then there is my Jeep.  All very different uses, so apparently we need them all!  Lets just say that the insurance company recognises my voice on the phone now   Enjoy your new practical-ish car


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there

Just a quick one - yes, I'm going to Wessex to show Daisy off and to see Doc Ingamelles again - she was such an important part of our journey both NHS at Princess Anne and at Wessex - I did pop in when D was about six wks but she wasn't there so I've made an appointment this time - she sounded so genuinely enthusiastic too!

We've still got five frosties there but so far have no idea aboutwhether we want another - mind you, having finally 'done the deed' (I took a long time to heal after the episiotomy) we didn't use any protection, so used to not that I had a middle of the night panic attack that I could be pg - not ready for that again yet!!

Hi ho to all and best of luck continuing for cjd!!     

Poll


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Poll, I know what you mean about Dr Ingamells - she's so lovely isn't she? She has been absolutely wonderful to us and we feel really lucky to have met her after the dreadful time we had with our previous consultant. 

I've got big news to announce tonight - I finally plucked up the courage to jab in my tummy! And it didn't hurt at all!! Can't believe it took me this long to pluck up the courage to do it. 

Left ovary is now aching - but I'm worried I'm not bloated enough. Does this mean my follicles aren't big enough? Just want my scan over and done with so I can get on worrying about the next bit!

love

cjd
xxx

P.S. re: the cars, dh and me both own practical boring estate cars - bought 3 years ago for all the hundreds of kids we were going to have,   . Ever the optimist, we've still got them - v useful for the DIY!


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Waiting on DH coming in from work (shift worker), so thought I'd log on and see what's been happening.

Much calmer about MIL situation today, thank god.

Witters - OMG you have loads of cars, it's not unusual for us to have three at a time but you beat that by a mile.  DH is definitely a speed freak and likes nice premium brand cars that come at a nice price as well.  We only just changed the second car in july last year, but I suppose he's changing the boxster for a more practical car...well in his eyes as it has 4 doors and 4 seats.  Through his work he had a flight in a Hawk aircraft last year, doing acrobatics etc...he was on a high for days 

CJD - Glad you finally tried injecting in your stomach.  I always injected in my leg but a friend of mine who was on warfarin for blood clotting said that she always injected in her stomach it was much easier.  I wouldn't worry about the bloating, I didn't feel bloated at all, just some aches in my ovaries and had around 14 follies.  Estate cars are very practical, much more practical than our cars...we had a sports car on order and cancelled it when I first fell pregnant 6 years ago, since then having had 3 miscarriages we decided that we won't put our life on hold and just deal with things as they happen....it's worked out better that way for us.

Poll - I think the thing I am most dreading is in case I need an episiotomy, I know that all things considered it's not a major part, but one I really don't want to think about.  It's nice to hear that Sue Ingamells is looking forward to seeing you and Daisy.

Anyway, DH has just come back from work.  Hope you all have a good evening.

Alba
-x-


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Poll, have a great time today!  I'm sure Daisy will get lots of attention!  You'll have to say hi from all of us too 

CJD, good luck to you too!  Well done on the tummy shot!  You are braver than me!  I found that the bloating started towards the end of the stimming, so please don't worry.  Hey, if you miss out on it, it's a bonus!  Really doesn't indicate that something is wrong or not happening as it should.

Alba, my DH would love to have flown acrobatic style!  He likes the speed too.  Well, not necessarily the speed, but the excelleration.  Right now, he has a Jag XJR which as well as being practicle is actually the fasted car we've had.  0-60 in 5 seconds, so he's happy   Mind you, his driving style has really changed with me in the car now I'm pregnant.  I never thought it ever could.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, was meant to say that DH got me a 'C' shaped maternity body pillow.  OMG it's the best thing ever!!!  It was £30 and well worth every penny.  I slept so well last night.  Because it's a 'C' shape, you can still roll over and make use of it.  I highly recommend getting one - even though it's like an extra person in the bed!


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, you guys were right - no need to worry about not being bloated cos I have 13 follicles! Hurrah - let's hope that becomes my lucky number!

EC booked in now for Tuesday - ET Thursday. 

It's all getting v real now!

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Woohoo!  How exciting CJD!!!  A perfect number of follies


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all

Just got back - it was lovely to go back - radio was playing Keane track that the embryologists had on when D was put back and I had on i-pod as she was born! Aaaahh!

It was brilliant seeing everyone - all the nurses and the two embryologists came up to see her and all gathered round. D was obliging and smiled but it was so hot she was really quite squinny by the time we saw  SUe. I told her all about FF and you guys - she said she'd  never heard of FF - they should have a poster up!

Anyway - D is now trying to help me type so I'd best go!!!!

Poll


----------



## Hollyanne (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi!

CJD - Well done on your follies!  It's the really exciting part now.  Remember to keep drinking water!  You will be on the 2ww when I next post.

Pol - It must be nice to show off your hard work!  I bet the staff love to see the babies they 'make'!

Witters - 'C' cushion sounds great, where is it from?

Hi Alba, Trusty, Little, kinger and anyone I forgot!  I am off to Spain tomorrow for 10 days - hooray.  I am furnishing my apartment as at the moment we only have a bed and kitchen equipment there.  At least we can have breakfast in bed!  This is the first time we have actually stayed there so I am really excited.  

I must say it was ME that down graded on the car front!  I just got a very sensible Volvo V50!!! Sad or what, I even choose wipe clean dark grey leather seats! No-one knew I was pg at the time and they were all wondering what on earth I was doing.  I call it the Mummy wagon!

I saw my midwife today and everything is fine.  I am always amazed to hear the babys heart beat!  It is so cute.

Have a great few weeks, will catch up when I get back.

Regards

H


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Poll, glad you had a great time back at Wessex! How cute that the same music was playing, Daisy must have been put at ease straight away. I mentioned FF at our councelling session and they never heard of it then either. They should definately mention it to their ladies, it certainly has helped me through all of this.

Hollyanne, glad all was OK with the MW and you heard the HB again. That surely is a magical sound. Follow this link for the C pillow. Hey, volvo's are great! Very practical and I actually really like the styling now. They have re-vamped their 'grandad' image from years ago. DH's business partner has an XC90 which I drive now and then and love it. Enjoy your holiday!!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sorry it's been ages since I last posted but I do regularly sign on and check up on you all!

I've reached the 14wk 2 day stage now and apart from feeling tired in the evenings I'm feeling really well. I've had a few headaches but nothing too serious. 

Last Friday I had my nuchal scan and got my results on Monday. Our chances before the scan and blood test were 1 in 264 and after the tests they went to 1 in 5265 so that was a relief. although I have to give the consultant 10/10 for his consultation as he was really concerned that as we had struggled to get our little one did we really want to go through the nuchal scan and find out the result as our lives could be turned up side down if the result was different to what we expected. We still went ahead with it! Plus it was good to see the little wriggler breaking some dance moves. Still a very weird experience seeing him/her on the screen moving around and not feeling anything!

I've also got a little bump now and people have started to notice at work. It's nothing really, but it's a relief to be asked if I was pregnant and not just putting on weight. 

Glad to see everyone else is fine, Witters you seem to have a nightmare at weekends so I'm keeping everything crossed that this weekend will be a peaceful one for you.

CJD, hope everything goes well with egg collection and transfer and the advice I would give you is exactly the same as HollyAnne, you need to drink loads of water.

Take care everyone and have a great weekend
Kinger
xxxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, just thought I'd let you know that second scan showed all follicles big enough to harvest on Monday now, ET for Wednesday. 

Thanks for the tips on drinking water - I'm managing about 4 - 6 pints a day, is that enough?

Well, the dreaded 2ww will be here soon . . . .

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kinger, great news on your scan results!  Isn't it great to see them wriggling around on the screen 

CJD, Good luck for Monday!!  I was told to drink 2 litres of water plus 1 litre of milk a day.  It is very important.  1 litre is about 2 pints, so ideally, 4 pints of water plus 2 pints of milk. If you can't manage that much milk, aim for atleast 6 litres of fluid.  Personally, I find drinking milk easier than drinking water.  But then, I'm just weird


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm not good with milk (plus my acupuncturist has told me to avoid dairy!), but I'm trying to drink some milk and top the rest up with water, which I am drinking by the bucket!

However, now I have a stinking cold and dh has a really nasty virus which has laid him up for five days now (although he's got out of bed to come to my scans, bless him). So we're both sat on separate sofas at the moment, me under a blanket, dh under a duvet - running noses, glasses of water and boxes of tissues on the tables, with an alarm clock on the mantelpiece set to go off at 9.45 to remind us to do my HSG jab! What a bizarre world this IF thing is!!   

Just hope I feel better for Monday - and that if I don't this cold isn't going to affect my chances of success. It's the last thing I need at the moment and I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself . . .   

Hope you're all having better weekends,

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi cjd

Hope you're not feeling too bad! The weekend before my Monday EC etc, I too was full of cold. I did exactly what you're doing and took to the sofa (and my bed) I also drank some OJ too! I was worried that they'd cancel my EC etc but they didn't! (and of course here I am (just having changed the stinkiest nappy in the world - had to bath her!) to tell the tale)

Best of luck tomorrow      - take some thick socks, it's freezing down there!

Poll


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Feel better soon CJD   I think the anxiety and stress always brings on some sort of sniffle or cold.  Continue as you are, I'm sure it will still all go ahead and have no reflection in if it will work or not.  Hoping for great news from you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi ho everyone

Just popping on to say really good luck and          to cjd for EC, fertilisation and ET this week. I hope you pop on and let us know how things go.

Wanted you to know that I'm thinking about it and sending lots of positive vibes your way..

Poll


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for your positive thoughts, Poll! My EC was actually quite traumatic,  . Following my stinking cold, I was very dehydrated by the time I got to the clinic yesterday (and yes, I did drink gallons over the weekend, but as fast as it was going in, it was coming out of my nose! Sorry, tmi!  ), and I didn't recover from the egg recovery! I was taken into Princess Anne hospital as an emergency admission, with severe dehydration and exhaustion, at 5pm yesterday and spent the night in hospital - on a ward full of pg women, irony of ironies!

However, Dr Ingermells happened to be on shift and came to see me and reassure me that everything was ok. They collected 9 eggs and this morning we heard that 6 had fertilised - is that good? We're in for ET tomorrow lunchtime.

Let's hope this is our time for some good luck - I think we've been through enough now.  

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi CJD,

Blimey! You've had a very traumatic time! How are you feeling now? It's good that Sue came to see you. 

6 fertilising out of 9 -that's brilliant!  

We're all keeping everything crossed for ET and the 2WW for you. I really do hope you feel better soon  

Take care
Debbie


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, sorry about the hospital admission  that really is no fun.  I was admitted after collection too, so can sympathise.  You were in the right place though and were out as quick as you went in by the sounds of it   I'm glad that Sue came to see you personally, that's great!  The ward choise has much to be disired, but I guess they have to find somewhere.  It must have been very hard for you.

6 out of 9 is fab!  We got 5 out of 25   and then only 3 made it through the night.  Just remember, it only takes one! 

Best of luck for transfer tomorrow!!!  I'm sure it will all be worth it


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi cjd

How awful for you - glad you're home now! Whatever you go through, it'll all be worth it in the end!!!

We had 7 out of 10 fertilise so 6 out of 9 is a great proportion. It's weird getting a phonecall to tell you such a thing though, don't you think.

Best of luck for tomorrow - the ET isn't bad, it's nice to see them go in and you're DH is there too.    

Poll


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey girls

Sorry it's been so long since I've been on....loads to think about since failing back in February. Just thought you might like to know we had our follow up appointment with Sue Ingamells today and it would appear that we are very rare indeed! My eggs, as you may or may not remember, were all immature and apparently, there is not much they can do about that which is incredibly frustrating...but at least we know now that I do have a problem! Not much we can do except try again sometime in the future and cross our fingers very firmly...but it seems we are not in a great position really. I went in there quite hopeful and came out feeling like it really may be a long long time before I ever get pregnant...if I ever do! 

Nevertheless I am very happy for all you guys and especially excited for CJD. Having not been on for so long I found reading the threads like something out of a soap opera and I was so scared for CJD - really hoping that you wouldn't have the same disappintment as us and that you'd get lots fertilized...and you did! Am so excited for your ET today and wish you loads of luck over the 2ww - weird to think you were probably downstairs when we were talking to Sue....or maybe we passed on the stairway or in the waiting room...

Anyways...thats my news for now...will try and keep you updated with what happens
xx ali xx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone and thanks for all the good wishes - it has been a bit like a soap opera Ali, you're right!

Well, I had ET today - 4 high grade embryos, 2 put back in and 2 frosties which we're thrilled with. And now? Well, now we just sit and wait and wait and wait and . . . . 

I just so hope some of this thread's baby dust rubs off on me.    

Ali, v strange to think we might have been at the Wessex together today. I'm sorry to hear that Sue could not reassure you. Do you have any idea when you think you might try again? This is all so so hard isn't it? Such a mountain to climb. 

take care all, 

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, yeah!  congratulations!  I hope your twins stay with you     

Ali, how frustrating that your eggs were immature.  I wonder if it was just a one off thing or if they generally can't mature themselves?  I know the HCG trigger shot is supposed to mature them off, also metformin is supposed to increase the quality.  I wonder if they can get you on each of those and / or adjust doses?  Surely there must be a way   If things don't improve, have you thought much about donor eggs?  Lots to think about.  I'm not sure how I would feel about it.  You and your DH have lots to talk about.  I'm sure it can be resolved one way or another though.  Thanks so much for updating us


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for your lovely comments.

Apparently it's just the way my eggs are...no explanation...so I'm incredibly fed up at the moment and feel like a complete and utter failure. Can't stop crying at the thought that it really is quite unlikely that I'll be able to produce my own children. Just feel like I'm letting my dh down!

Been sent home from work today cos I just can't hold it together.

But I'm sure I'll find a way of coping! FF helps!

Lots of luck and love to you all in your own situations

Thanks
xxx ali xxx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Ali, I'm so sorry to hear how you are feeling - there's nothing I can say to make it better.    

Have you got anyone to talk to about this (counsellor?) or just a friend nearby who can give you a big hug?

I'm thinking of you.    

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Ali - sorry to hear your feeling so sad, don't know what to say but you have friends here who understand and are thinking of you.... 

cjd - good luck with your 2ww, I had same number as you put in and frozen so I'm thinking positive vibes for you     

Witters - Hows the twins? how you feeling?

And the rest of you ladies, hope you are all doing ok.

Well I had drama on monday evening, DH went to work in the evening and I'd had low bump pains all day, just put it down to ligaments or baby moving into new position, then I had massive bleed, was the scariest thing ever, I really thought it had all ended, I called ambulance but DH got home quicker than they did so he rushed me upto hospital, luckily we only live 5 mins away. Then on the way up I felt baby move so felt a little better but lost quite a lot of blood, then started having contractions   4 mins apart and they prepared me for c- section. Decided to monitor me for a while cause baby was happy and although I'm 34 weeks and baby stands good chance of survival they really wanted to keep it in me for as long as possible and by the end of the evening it had all calmed down, so I've been on a drip and scanned and monitored and babe is really happy and I was eventually discharged today - a day before my birthday! I've been told it was probably a bit of placenta bleed or a bit coming off as my placenta is quite low lying but  because of position of placenta we would have to have c section, now its moved and baby has managed to get past it we are probably gonna get to have a normal birth.
I was due to work one more week but that's it for me now, I'm not going back in till the end of september....Yipee....!!!!!
I'm also gonna pack my hospital bag now, was thinking about doing it at the weekend but thought I'd wait till I started maternity leave - yeah right! so thats a job for me tomorrow (keeps my mind of the fact I'll be 37 tomorrow!  ) 

Anyway, I'm off to put my feet up - MIL is coming round with my dinner and Birthday pressie this evening, DH gone to work for a few hours and I can't wait to sleep in my own bed

Take care all, 

Trusty xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhh, Trusty, how scary for you!  I know how scary those bleeds can be, especially if it is flowing out and not just when you wipe or spotting.  So glad that you and baby are both ok.  You get that hospital bag packed and then just rest.  Woohoo for finishing work!!

I'll wish you a very happy birthday for tomorrow now as I may not be on much tomorrow.
 

Ali, so sorry you didn't get better news   I wish there was something we could do to help...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ali, just trying to find info on maturing eggs after collection. Here are a few quotes:



> Once the eggs are collected, they are examined under the microscope to assess their quality. The eggs are then placed in the incubator for a period of time usually between 3-6 hours. Thereafter the eggs are removed from the incubator and the cells that surround the egg are stripped off to assess the maturity of the egg, because ICSI can only be performed on mature eggs. Immature eggs can be kept in the culture medium and injected the following day if they show signs of maturation.





> Other doctors at the hospital are pioneering a technique that could mean an end to hormone treatments and the painful retrieval of eggs from infertile women. The technique involves collecting thousands of immature eggs from the ovary and developing them in the laboratory. It works by removing a bit of the skin of the ovary which masks the place where immature eggs develop. It takes five months to grow there properly and lots of nourishment. The eggs can be frozen so that they can be used whenever the woman wants. It is likely to be available in the next 10 years, say doctors at the hospital.





> Immature eggs cannot be injected. However, they can be incubated for a further 4-18 hours and reassessed. If they mature during that time and sperm is still available, they can undergo delayed injection. Fertilization rates with delayed injection are not as good as with usual ICSI techniques.





> It's also been shown previously that retrieving immature eggs, then using IVM to mature them in the lab before inseminating them with sperm using intracytoplasmic sperm injection (ICSI) is feasible for women with polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS), the researchers noted. But IVM is not designed solely as an option for PCOS patients, said Chian. "This procedure can be used for all infertile women with all types of causes," he told Priority Healthcare.


 - this is worth a read - http://www.fertilityneighborhood.com/content/in_the_news/archive_1143.aspx


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Trusty, sorry to hear of your traumatic time, but glad that everything is back on track for a normal birth. It's v reassuring to know you had same number of embryos as me and managed a pg first time! I'm so so hopeful that this is going to work - it just feels like our luck is going to change, I just hope I'm not in for one massive disappointment.  

Happy Birthday for tomorrow!

love

cjd
xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJD, I'm sure you'll be fine   You'll certainly give it your best shot!

Trusty, I did get on!  Happy Birthday!!!!!!

I just had to take my car for an MOT test to get the road tax renewed.  Normally I'm pretty organised with them, but my Jeep slipped the net and it was over due by a few months - whoops!  Anyway, thankfully it flew straight through with no issues, so we are all up to date and legal again


----------



## A-D (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow...witters..thanks so much for your research...that has made me seem a lot more positive. 

Glad to hear your scare is over Trusty..that must have been terrible

Thanks for all being here! 

xxx ali xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Ali, I don't know how, where or when you could try some of those things, but it does seem that there are some posibilities out there to investigate.  Stay strong 

All is good here.  I have my big scan on Thursday, so only a few more days until we get to see them again.  They are making themselves known now though, so the wait is easier.  I swear between them they are awake most of the day - I hope that changes when they arrive!  Last night was cool.  I was watching my belly (starting to actually see kicks on the outside now    ) and all of a sudden, it went into a triangular shape!  I'm guessing it was somebody's bottom sticking up!  It was very cool and was not shy when I put my hand there.  It stayed in that position for quite a while!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Witter, I bet that was really fastinating watching your tummy move. I have just had a look at your pictures and it's amazing what changes there have been from week to week! Are you beginning to feel uncomfortable at all with carrying two of them?

Well I'm just beginning to expand. Not just in the tummy region though! I'm now banning myself from going on the scales as I had such a shock this morning and starting quizzing my DH on whether I've started to put weight on my legs and bums! I must be a nightmare to live with sometimes!! He said the right thing - that no I'm not!! He lives to see another day.

My FIL and MIL were very sweet over the weekend and had gone to H&M and bought me some clothes. I was really shocked but extremely pleased. 

I hope everyone else is fine, I hope the 2WW isn't dragging too much CJD. 
We're all thinking of you and passing on lots of  

Trusty - I was so worried when I read your note, it must have been extremely scarey. I hope all is ok now and you haven't got long now. It must be really exciting to know that you'll have your new family soon!

Take care
Kinger


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Kinger, yes, I'm at the exciting point now.  Only a few more weeks and you'll be here too!  Again, this week, I'm expanded a great deal.  I'm still amazed at how it doesn't 'hurt' knowing what's happening.  Nature really is a fascinating thing.  How cute that your IL's went out shopping for you!  Mine got me some tops for my birthday, but got them a few sizes too big 'to allow for growth'.  Very thoughtful, but being MATERNITY WEAR, it kind of allows for that anyway, all it means is that the shoulders are way too big.  I really must see if I can exchange them for a smaller size.  It is very cute of them to get so excited though


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

I have my '20 week' scan today. I'll report back tomorrow though as I have to wait until 4pm!

My belly is making me laugh now. It changes shape when I go to lean back. I'm guessing someone's bottom is getting in the way. I thought I'd take some pics...

Here's my normal view of my belly:









Here's when someone sticks their bottom out!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Witter - Great photos!  And what a difference.


----------



## trusty (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi there,

Loving the pictures Witters, my tummy does that and its usually when the backbone and bum is sticking up!
I'm quite uncomfortable now, not much room left for little one to move now but when it does it has started to feel a bit painful! I;ve got a 47inch waist now but haven't bothered to weigh myself  
I went into work today to sort out my desk and as I'm now officially on leave, got a lovely card from everyone, flowers and a voucher for £130.00! How amazing! Also found out that our contacts have changed and instead of 12 weeks full pay I now get 17 weeks, so together with some statutory maternity leave and annual leave I'm not going back until October!!!!       
I've started NCT antenatal classes, we're doing the 2x6 hour sessions at weekends and they are great, my teacher is also a Birth Doula and has been at over 30 births and has 3 kids so she really knows what shes talking about. So I'm on the birth ball every night making sure baby is settling into good position, got my nipple cream to get them ready for a hungry baby   and have just started to get a few stretch marks! So its all go now!!! Also want to try and cope with just gas and air as I was really put off by epidurals and my NCT teacher was saying that the most natural birth positions can be squatting or on all 4's so I'm ready to turn into a cavewoman!!! I'm really really excited about the whole birt experience now.
Anyway I'm off to find something sweet to eat.....got some choccie brownies somewhere  

Hope you are all keeping well

Trusty xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Trusty, sounds like you're almost ready!  What great news from your work!  Not only the maternity pay / leave length, but the vouchers too, you must be very well liked   I have no idea about pain meds.  I would love to try just gas and air like you, but will decide nearer te time when we know positions.  It might be an automatic c-section or I might have an epi so that I'm ready for an emergency c-section incase.  Oh, the joys!

Just to let you know that the scan went well.  Both are absolutely fine and measuring on target.  The sonographer had a good look around and measured lots of body parts which all looked great.  They were actually much more co-operative then we thought they would be which was great although she did have to chase them around a bit with the wand or rather in the end, she just held it still and waited for them to come to her!

Twin 1 is currently transverse, Twin 2 is breech.  (it was twin 2's bottom poking out in my belly!)  Twin 1 has it's head firmly wedged in against my bladder which is nice.  I think it must like it as a pillow as that's been the case all along.  Then it is laying across with it's legs at my lower right hand side.  As it is laying low, the bed had to be tilted so my feet were in the air to try to bring it down out of my pelvis.  That was nice, along with laying on my back and pressure from the wand, made me go all faint half way through!  Always a drama with me   Twin 2 is breech, so head up towards my ribs, feet down kicking at it's twin, perfectly centred.

I admire the sonographers for knowing what's what.  She'd be looking at something, then suddenly a leg or a foot from the other twin would suddenly appear!  Lets just say they certainly intermix and we wouldn't be suprised if they come out covered in bruises!  We have lots of pics that DH will scan in and I will post a link probably next week now.  There is a cute one of Twin 1 looking face on and waving, then another with one's head up against the other's bottom!

We then had the consultants appointment, which again was fine.  All test results and BP etc were good, general chat was fine and he was happy with how things are.  So all in all, a good, positive day.  We can go out and do all the fun buying now!


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Ho

Well - finally made it to Friday night - having said that, this week went really quickly. I was surprised by how quickly I fell back into teaching - I guess I've been doing it long enough now! It was hideous leaving Daisy but at least she was with my Mum and at home. 

Sadly though, DH was made redundant on Tuesday - terrible for him and for us but also means I have to wave goodbye to the promise of going part-time. AH well - it's lovely coming home to a smiling Daisy - she's sooo pleased to see me!

NIce to hear how your pgies are progressing - I like the belly shots Witters!! I remember mine going into allsorts of shapes - I was always amazed  by how confidently the midwife told me which part was sticking out!

Trusty - glad to hear you're feeling so confident about your birth - I'd just say though, don't rule out an epidural! I was intent on  a waterbirth (went to all the classes and practised getting in and out and everything) but then had to be induced so had to be monitored and had a drip etc. After nine hours of contractions I eventually had an epidural - phew! It was fantastic! They do say to keep an open mind so that you don't feel disappointed afterwards.

Anyway - D slept for nearly 12 hours last night for the first time in weeks and weeks (still no teeth but they're nearere!)

Poll


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh - almost forgot

cjd - thinking of you for Wednesday and testing day. FIngers crossed for you 

Poll


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home this way

---------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52654.0.html

pam xx


----------

